# Albums most people love but you think are abhorrent.



## Bogner (Sep 24, 2020)

I thought this would be a fun twist...

Too many to list quickly

Virtually everything made from the grunge era aside from some AIC.

Virtually anything on the radio...any radio, anywhere...since Dec 7, 1989.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 24, 2020)

The black album. People always complain about the shit tone on AJFA but the black album is so much fucking worse.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't think I'd say "abhorrent", but I can't dig on any BTBAM after Colors. 

Baroness post Yellow and Green is kind of a bummer too.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 24, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> The black album. People always complain about the shit tone on AJFA but the black album is so much fucking worse.



That's quite the spicy take there, considering I thought the Black Album was known for one of the best tones of all time


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 24, 2020)

Anything by Mayhem/Venom. I can't stand 90s black metal (other than Emperor). Abysmal production values (bUt ThAt'S wHy iT's TrV KvLt) and people who could barely play their instruments. Mainly the production values make me want to rupture my eardums.

Scream Bloody Gore by Death- The production values are fucking abysmal and it's hands down the worst Death albums in terms of riffage. Every album after it is far better in terms of writing and production value. Plus Chuck sounded like absolute shit with his growls/screams on it. 

Hell Awaits/Reign in Blood by Slayer- The early stuff is nearly unlistenable compared to how damn good South of Heaven and Seasons are imo. They're just too chaotic and annoying, especially with the constant godawful trem abuse/ "lead playing" that Kerry became infamous for. Hell Awaits in particular is very fucking repetitive in terms of riffs/drumming. I fully think that Slayer was at their best when they focused on creating atmosphere like in Seasons/South of Heaven rather than just trying to go all out with "eViL" thrash wankery.

Vitriol's self titled - While I can appreciate Kyle's love for Suffocation/90s DM (and it's pretty obvious from the sound of the album) I just can't stand the album. It doesn't give you a second to breathe and just pummels you in the face for the duration. It's just my personal preference but I tend to tune out when bands just go balls to the wall for a whole album. It's hard to appreciate the depth of his riffage when the whole album blurs together.

Tomb Mold's last album - Like Vitriol, they lean way too hard into the 90s DM shit and it gets old really quick, especially due to the abuse of cavernous reverb and lowfi shit. The whole mix turns into a fucking mess and the album just runs together.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 24, 2020)

Job for a Cowboy’s “Sun Eater”

Too technical. Not “fun” to listen too like their older stuff imo.

That and actually hearing a clean (non distorted) bass guitar over everything else in the mix is annoying af to me.

Genesis and Ruination are still their best albums imo


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 24, 2020)

I could never get Def Leppard's Hysteria. I've seen the band twice but I can't find anything I like about them.


----------



## akinari (Sep 24, 2020)

First 2 Deicide albums
First 3 Mastodon albums
Every Dillinger Escape Plan album
Almost every Queens of the Stone Age album
Realm of Chaos
Heartwork
Orchid


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 24, 2020)

Periphery. Anything and everything.


----------



## akinari (Sep 24, 2020)

Every Isis album after Oceanic bores me to tears, too.


----------



## jco5055 (Sep 24, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I could never get Def Leppard's Hysteria. I've seen the band twice but I can't find anything I like about them.



What about Pyromania?


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 24, 2020)

Early In Flames. 

Sorry.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 24, 2020)

Dream Theater's Scenes from a Memory. They are good musicians, but men of letters they are not, which gets supremely exposed every time they try any sort of extended narrative theme in their work. And The Astonishing, too, the same problem except the music wasn't there, either. I can't believe that I paid money to see them live in support, noodling over a sequence of 3rd-tier JRPG cutscenes.


----------



## efiltsohg (Sep 24, 2020)

any and all prog metal, power metal, and shred

virtually all death metal is extremely boring too - I can only stand Death, Bolt Thrower and Entombed nowadays

Iron Maiden - Seventh Son and everything that followed


not that it's bad, but Master of Puppets is nowhere near as good as Ride the Lightning


----------



## Werecow (Sep 24, 2020)

ArtDecade said:


> Periphery. Anything and everything.



Same here. To me their songs and song structure sounds like sitting in the middle of a large guitar shop, with several half-distracted guitarists around you all just playing a few things to test the guitar. A few chords here, suddenly a few notes, all with the scratchy no balls djent guitar tone i hate as well.

Having said that, i own a Misha Mansoor Jackson, purely because it's pretty much the guitar i would have designed. A least it's not got any logos on it


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 24, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Same here. To me their songs and song structure sounds like sitting in the middle of a large guitar shop, with several half-distracted guitarists around you all just playing a few things to test the guitar. A few chords here, suddenly a few notes, all with the scratchy no balls djent guitar tone i hate as well.
> 
> Having said that, i own a Misha Mansoor Jackson, purely because it's pretty much the guitar i would have designed. A least it's not got any logos on it


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 24, 2020)

Any Napalm Death album. All Carcass albums except for Surgical Steel and Heartwork. I don't actually like Heartwork all that much, but respect it's influence I suppose. 

I also hate basically all "industrial" metal. But in particular I don't get why Godflesh/Streetcleaner is so revered. On a related note, that overbearing industrial noise on the last two Code Orange albums made them pretty unlistenable to me, especially the glitchyness of Underneath. I don't understand why critics and fans seem to love it.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 24, 2020)

Rage Against the Machine. Shitty all the way around. No apologies given.

The majority of the Slayer records, especially after Seasons which I think is brilliant!

Lars' snare drum... (just seeing if you are paying attention).


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 24, 2020)

Appetite For Destruction

Yes, I said it.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 24, 2020)

Everything Killswitch Engage did after "End of Heartache" because the songwriting got formulaic as fuck and even when Jesse came back it was still the same old growling verses/singalong choruses and chug riffs crammed into a 3 minute song.
I don't get the love for Jesse & Adam D's Times of Grace sideproject either as everyone on here and elsewhere raved about it like it reinvented metal when it was released but to my ears it sounds just as predictable as their dayjobs in KSE.


----------



## broj15 (Sep 24, 2020)

Basically every Pink Floyd album with Waters taking the reigns. The wall, wish you were here, animals... Doesn't matter. I'd take Piper or Division Bell over any of those any day depending on my mood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2020)

Rust In Peace.


----------



## MFB (Sep 24, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Rust In Peace.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 24, 2020)

How Will I Laugh Tomorrow When I Cant Even Smile Today

the Black album

holy Christ these things were terrible from a production standpoint.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2020)

MFB said:


>




come at me. all of you

The only thing redeeming to me about that album is Tornado of Souls and Marty Friedman.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't really have one, but I did check out some Rachmaninoff symphonies which I thought were terribly meandering and uninteresting. But apparently many people didn't like them at the time, either.


----------



## gunch (Sep 24, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Vitriol's self titled - While I can appreciate Kyle's love for Suffocation/90s DM (and it's pretty obvious from the sound of the album) I just can't stand the album. It doesn't give you a second to breathe and just pummels you in the face for the duration. It's just my personal preference but I tend to tune out when bands just go balls to the wall for a whole album. It's hard to appreciate the depth of his riffage when the whole album blurs together.



If Kyle is influenced by Suffocation I wouldn't have ever guessed, I couldn't find a riff to save my life in what I heard of them.

I don't know how spicy this is but I didn't jam with Horrendous' Idol like I did Ecdysis and Anereta, kind of a let down honestly

Inferi's new album doesn't really excite me

I'm still pretty lukewarm with Decrepit Birth's Axis Mundi but not _as_ down on it anymore.

I thought the new Odious Mortem was awful, another big let down

Mid era and (Failures for Gods forward) new Immolation puts me to sleep anymore too

Was sad to see Gruesome still do old school Death worship after the killer Fragments of Psyche. Max Phelps fucking RULED on Dharmata though

Skeletal Remains swerved straight to Morbid Angel's teat instead of expanding on their awesome early Gorguts + Pestillence thing they had going on 

Nu-OSDM is all Ambien. ALL OF IT


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 24, 2020)

Yay! Another hate-bait thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Yay! Another hate-bait thread.



The world is on fire (literally in some cases), let folks vent.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 24, 2020)

gunch said:


> If Kyle is influenced by Suffocation I wouldn't have ever guessed, I couldn't find a riff to save my life in what I heard of them.
> 
> I don't know how spicy this is but I didn't jam with Horrendous' Idol like I did Ecdysis and Anereta, kind of a let down honestly
> 
> ...


Yeah nu-OSDM is pretty played out. 20 buck spin is like singlehandedly responsible for making me hate nu-OSDM. The only exception for me is Gatecreeper. They're legit good imo.

I can't fucking stand Immolation tbh. 

Power Trip's last album sucked. It's repetitive mediocre thrash imo and only became super popular because Riley died. Manifest Decimation was a better album overall. FIGHT ME

I liked the last Skeletal Remains album but it wasn't amazing. 

I have a big soft spot for Inferi so I won't shit talk them. Malcom Pugh can do no wrong in my book. Dude is a riff maestro.

Cattle Decapitation's last album was super meh for me. I mostly hate the screechy goblin vocals, but also the riffage wasn't as on point as previous albums. It was way overhyped for what it was imo.

Contrarian is boring as shit. They suckle at the teat of Atheist/Watchtower super hard and while I appreciate the riffage, the last album was like pulling teeth. I hope they grow more into their own sound.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 24, 2020)

Metallica after AJFA, Probably blasphemy... I never got why everyone loves Death. There's a few song I don't mind, but I really don't like Chuck's guitar tone either.


----------



## gunch (Sep 24, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Malcom Pugh can do no wrong in my book. Dude is a riff maestro.


 
I want a new


Spoiler



Diskreet


 album


----------



## Bogner (Sep 24, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Rust In Peace.


You aren't welcome in here anymore...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2020)

OP: Post an album everyone loves but you hate
Me: *Posts an album everyone loves but I hate*
OP (and others):


----------



## Bogner (Sep 24, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Yay! Another hate-bait thread.


And here you are...lol. I invite you to visit my thread on essential oils to help calm you.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 24, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> OP: Post an album everyone loves but you hate
> Me: *Posts an album everyone loves but I hate*
> OP (and others):


Oh, I am just messing with you..lol. Although you could have picked RISK or a different album that was more fitting. This one just hurts a little for most of us BUT it is your decision and I respect it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2020)

Bogner said:


> Oh, I am just messing with you..lol. Although you could have picked RISK or a different album that was more fitting. This one just hurts a little for most of us BUT it is your decision and I respect it.



People like Risk?  

The only Megadeth albums I really like are the first 2, Youthanasia, and Endgame. The rest never really grabbed my attention.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 24, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People like Risk?
> 
> The only Megadeth albums I really like are the first 2, Youthanasia, and Endgame. The rest never really grabbed my attention.


c7spheres loves it.


----------



## SexHaver420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Whatever the posters here like because they have bad taste and I dont lmao.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 24, 2020)

Bogner said:


> And here you are...lol. I invite you to visit my thread on essential oils to help calm you.


- I just don't see the point of it. Either like something or don't. No big deal. 
- I like essential oils. A little bung-hole oil and a warm lavender salt bath while listening to Slayer by the candle light? What more can a girl ask for?


----------



## MFB (Sep 24, 2020)

I'd say any Slayer album, only songs in their catalog I seem to enjoy are the slower ones like _South of Heaven, Divine Intervention_, _Dead Skin Mask_ but those are pretty far and between compared to the riff salad they seem to ride on the low E string.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 24, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> - I just don't see the point of it. Either like something or don't. No big deal.
> - I like essential oils. A little bung-hole oil and a warm lavender salt bath while listening to Slayer by the candle light? What more can a girl ask for?


You had me on your first post 

I posted this thread for a few reasons....it is opposite of another thread for one. I was hoping it would get people to respond and participate and get some life flowing. I was also hoping it would get people to thinking and maybe listening to some new music they may not be familiar with or go back and listen to some things. 

Shall I delete the thread and talk about Covid or politics or some other bullshit instead? Run my lavender bath please, I am cranky from a long day...


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 24, 2020)

Bogner said:


> You had me on your first post
> 
> I posted this thread for a few reasons....it is opposite of another thread for one. I was hoping it would get people to respond and participate and get some life flowing. I was also hoping it would get people to thinking and maybe listening to some new music they may not be familiar with or go back and listen to some things.
> 
> Shall I delete the thread and talk about Covid or politics or some other bullshit instead? Run my lavender bath please, I am cranky from a long day...



Makes more sense now. Please no! No more politics or covid stuff : )


----------



## KailM (Sep 24, 2020)

Any djent album.

99.9% of all nu-metal albums.

Anything on modern country radio. (Old country is fine though).

Anything with so much as a millisecond of Autotune on the vocals.


----------



## Edika (Sep 25, 2020)

To my ears it depends on when you hear something and if you have heard a "better", inspired version later on. For example there were a lot of people praising Venom and Possesed along with Death as the fathers of Black and Death metal. 

I can't stand any Venom record. 

I bought Possessed's 7 Churches int the late nineties when it came out as a reissue and tried to give it a good chance. It is unlistenable!

Same with Death Scream Bloody Gore. Not as bad as the Possesed album but anything after that is miles apart from that record.

Any old Grind record. I understand the logic behind it but it's just noise to my ears.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 25, 2020)

Everything from Meshuggah.


----------



## gnoll (Sep 25, 2020)

Killswitch Engage, Machine Head, Lamb of God, Trivium, "djent" and stuff like that. Couldn't name albums though...

Also almost everything by In Flames, and their clones. A lot of melodic death metal I don't like, although I like the concept of the genre. It tends to quickly get too poppy and simple.

Also The Black Album, Rust in Peace, and generally "thrash" that doesn't actually thrash enough.

Also later Death I don't care that much for.


----------



## akinari (Sep 25, 2020)

Can't forget everything Rage Against the Machine, Pixies or Dinosaur Jr. ever recorded.


----------



## StevenC (Sep 25, 2020)

The Joy of Motion sucks and I got really worried when they posted that video of Tosin making new music at Misha'a house two days ago.


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 25, 2020)

Could never get into anything by Linkin Park or Coheed and Cambria even though most of my friends loved that stuff and were constantly raving about it.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 25, 2020)

Death - Scream bloody gore. I bought this album as a teen and hated it ever since. It is terrible compared to Symbolic or The sound of Perseverance. The latter two are masterpieces imo.

Emperor - Every album! I love Emperor but most of their albums sound raw and badly produced. Except for IX Equilibrium. That sounded too sterile and digital imo. I ALWAYS choose a live recording by Emperor over the studio version. These guys are beasts on stage!

Cannibal Corpse - Time to Kill. Another album I bought in my late teens and was badly disappointed. Production was good. Songwriting not so much.

All Periphery albums. I think they are great musicians, songwriters and producers but I just can't listen to their music. 
All the while they are pushing the guitar industry forward with their signature guitars, pickups, amps, pedals,... I even own a JBM27. But still, I'm not a fan of their music.

There is more if I think harder about it..


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 25, 2020)

MFB said:


> I'd say any Slayer album, only songs in their catalog I seem to enjoy are the slower ones like _South of Heaven, Divine Intervention_, _Dead Skin Mask_ but those are pretty far and between compared to the riff salad they seem to ride on the low E string.


Man, you couldn't be more wrong about Slayer. They ride their riff salad on the low E♭ string.


----------



## efiltsohg (Sep 25, 2020)

if we're talking people in general vs just metalheads/SSO users, my list gets so much longer


----------



## MFB (Sep 25, 2020)

zappatton2 said:


> Man, you couldn't be more wrong about Slayer. They ride their riff salad on the low E♭ string.





I was tempted to distinguish their tuning as being non-standard, but fuck it, they don't deserve it


----------



## Frostbite (Sep 25, 2020)

The majority of guitar based instrumental music is dog shit wank and is super boring. I can appreciate the talent that goes into it but I feel like some people just make instrumental music because they can't figure out how to structure a song.

Anything old black metal, pretty much similar to knightbrolaire. It's just bad. Shut up

A Wolf Amongst Raven's was a more listenable album then any other After the Burial album and is their only truly good album with some good songs sprinkled around here and there. Especially when you listen to the something like Behold the Crown off Evergreen. Shit had me rolling with how bad that song is. Sounds like a kid just discovered pinch harmonics

As much as I love Periphery, I think Periphery 3 is an awful album that feels rushed, especially lyrically, and I basically don't want to listen to any of that album except maybe Absolomb. The lyrics on that album are straight fucking cringe half the time like Motormouth. Great fucking instrumental, terrible fucking lyrics.

Common Man's Collapse from Veil is a god awful riff soup album with awful production values. iD is better in basically every way imaginable

Bring Me The Horizon is shit, has always been shit, and will always be shit no matter how many times they change genre's to make emo kids think they're amazing

OOF. That felt good haha. I usually just respect people's opinions but yeah it's nice to vent


----------



## Descent (Sep 25, 2020)

For me it is mostly everything that is considered prog metal nowadays or djent. Can't get into any of these bands. Animals as Leaders, for example.


----------



## akinari (Sep 25, 2020)

I dunno about *most* people *loving* their albums, but can we talk about Staind for a second? Some cool songs totally getting shat up by Aaron Lewis' minor 3rd of vocal range.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 25, 2020)

akinari said:


> I dunno about *most* people *loving* their albums, but can we talk about Staind for a second? Some cool songs totally getting shat up by Aaron Lewis' minor 3rd of vocal range.


Something jumped the shark with Staind.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 25, 2020)

I blame Eddie Vedder for the Staind guy, the Creed guy and a whole generation of shitty vocalists.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 25, 2020)

I always lumped Aaron Lewis in "wants to be Maynard" contingent that was emerging in nu-metal & buttrock at the time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 25, 2020)

akinari said:


> I dunno about *most* people *loving* their albums, but can we talk about Staind for a second? Some cool songs totally getting shat up by Aaron Lewis' minor 3rd of vocal range.


Mike Mushok and his sig guitars are the only good thing to come from Staind. Maybe the riff from Mudshovel too..


----------



## NickS (Sep 25, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


> I blame Eddie Vedder for the Staind guy, the Creed guy and a whole generation of shitty vocalists.



I like Eddie Vedder, for the most part, but I totally agree with that sentiment. My friends and I back in the day coined the term "Vedderism" for the affect he puts on his voice, that countless other (mostly really shitty) singers tried to cop, and failed miserably


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 25, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> Death - Scream bloody gore. I bought this album as a teen and hated it ever since. It is terrible compared to Symbolic or The sound of Perseverance. The latter two are masterpieces imo.



IMHO, it would be unfair to compare Scream-gore to Symbolic/Perseverance and/or any of the albums from Human going forward. There is just a huge difference in the musicianship. Scream is just too primitive to be compared to Symbolic and Perseverance and I don't mean that in a negative way. Anytime I listen to the Scream album, I have to remind myself that the band/music was at a different state/time when it was released.


----------



## iamaom (Sep 25, 2020)

First few Suffocation albums - the guitars don't sound heavy at all, just like indecipherable mush
Summoning (all of them) - I really want to like them, but I'm not even sure how they qualify as metal aside from the vocals; the guitar tone is TV static and nothing but root notes while the keys play anything worth listening to. I'd love a de-metalized version of their albums.
Veil of Maya -The Common Man's Collapse - the prodcution makes this album 100% listenable, the entire thing sounds like it was recorded with a built-in laptop microphone.
Psycroptic (all of them) - They're fun for a song or two but it feels like they put out the same album 5 times: most of their songs are unconnected acrobatic drop-D riffs.
Sugdge - Esoteric Malacology - Songs were all 3 minutes too long and just kind of meandered, it didn't sound progressive, it sounded copy-and-paste.
Leprous - Coal - I remember there being a huge buzz about this album, I didn't understand it then and I still don't. The entire band seems to be a vehicle for the vocalist, who has exactly 1 singing style.
Havok - Time Is Up - It's thrash metal. That's about it.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 25, 2020)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Everything from Meshuggah.


Fortin army goes REEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 25, 2020)

Gojira.

Anything and all.

and RAGE. 

they can suck it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm pre-emptively going to say Linkin Park's A Thousand Suns because that albums starting to get looked at in a more positive light and I just don't get it. 

Machine Head - The Blackening. I don't HATE it, but it doesn't hold a candle to Burn My Eyes or The More Things Change. 

A lot of the Meshuggah 8-string stuff. It didn't click with me until Koloss. I also dig Violent Sleep. 

SYL - The New Black. Once again, don't HATE it, just... really underwhelming compared to previous works. I like Wrong Side, Almost Again, and the title track, but that's it. 

Stuck Mojo - Rising. I see people consider this their peak album... But fucking Pigwalk and even Snappin Necks is sooooo much better.

Van Halen - 1984. The synth shit everyone hated with Van Hagar started here, not with Sammy. I also think the synth/pop shit was better done with Van Hagar.


----------



## rokket2005 (Sep 25, 2020)

Tool - Lateralus. I don't hate this album, but everyone jizzing their knickers over it is dumb. They do that similar thing to Led Zeppelin's practice of putting heavy parts next to soft parts to make the heavy part seem heavier, except here it's the dumb cousin where you play boring garbage for ten minutes and then move to a slightly cooler part. You know the part in The Grudge that I'm talking about. But if you listen to that part by itself it's not that cool, you've just been mindfucked by boring trash for so long that your lusty mind latches on to any semblance of melody it can find. This goes on for something like 78 minutes.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 25, 2020)

Excuse me for my hot take, but Kill 'Em All is what I thought of.

It's not an actually bad album and it definitely has some of Metallica's best songs on there in my opinion, but the reason I'm drawn away from it is because it just feels rawer/different to me than RTL, MOP, or AJFA.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> Excuse me for my hot take, but Kill 'Em All is what I thought of.
> 
> It's not an actually bad album and it definitely has some of Metallica's best songs on there in my opinion, but the reason I'm drawn away from it is because it just feels rawer/different to me than RTL, MOP, or AJFA.



You're not wrong. KeA is more like a traditional speed metal-sounding album. Heavily inspired by the hardcore punk and NWOBHM bands James and Dave listened to. 

RtL is when Metallica became Metallica. 

Oh forgot one in the above list. Fear Factory's Obsolete. Like... Demanufacture and Soul of a New Machine are just better.


----------



## Bogner (Sep 25, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> I always lumped Aaron Lewis in "wants to be Maynard" contingent that was emerging in nu-metal & buttrock at the time.


Ewww....good God, who would want to be Maynard? :/


----------



## KailM (Sep 25, 2020)

Edika said:


> To my ears it depends on when you hear something and if you have heard a "better", inspired version later on.



I think this is a great point. There’s a lot of older metal that I never listened to when it came out, and by the time I discovered it, I had already listened to that style by bands that had improved upon it and maybe morphed it into something even better.

Certainly, there are classics that I did listen to when they were first released and I still hold them in the highest regard.

It’s funny you mentioned Venom and Death, because I was thinking of those bands when I first started reading this thread.

I don’t care for Venom at all, and think they were always cringey and sounded terrible. The bands they spawned though...

Death is another one. I would never use the term “abhor” or “hate” regarding that band, but I’ve always struggled to get into their work, outside of Human, which I quite like. I respect the band but I didn’t dive into their work until years after I’d already been listening to later death metal that was just as good, if not more my taste.

Bathory is another one. Huge respect, but I can barely get through an album.

I love the early 2nd wave of black metal. It’s not for everybody, by a long shot, but I “got it” from the beginning and it resonated with me. Again, the time and place, and most importantly, the frame of mind I was in at the time, led to a preference for that era.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 25, 2020)

Anything by Periphery.

Mostly everything by Slayer

Well..lemme rephrase..most people on THIS forum...cause in the real world everyone I see has either never heard of Periphery or thinks they suck.

And nobody really goes hard for Slayer besides mouth breathing fan boys...


----------



## Edika (Sep 26, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And nobody really goes hard for Slayer besides mouth breathing fan boys...



I can understand not liking Slayer (and there's a lot of cringe to be had in that camp) but that is an incorrect over generalization. There are a lot of people that listen to metal that like some Slayer but not all Slayer and certainly are not fan boys. I like some of their albums and I'll listen to them from time to time, mostly Seasons in the Abyss, South of Heaven and Reign in Blood.


----------



## binz (Sep 26, 2020)

rokket2005 said:


> Tool - Lateralus. I don't hate this album, but everyone jizzing their knickers over it is dumb. They do that similar thing to Led Zeppelin's practice of putting heavy parts next to soft parts to make the heavy part seem heavier, except here it's the dumb cousin where you play boring garbage for ten minutes and then move to a slightly cooler part. You know the part in The Grudge that I'm talking about. But if you listen to that part by itself it's not that cool, you've just been mindfucked by boring trash for so long that your lusty mind latches on to any semblance of melody it can find. This goes on for something like 78 minutes.



Really had to laugh at your vivid description there And I agree with what you're saying, but isn't that the art of it? One banger after banger part usually sounds boring to me. In my eyes good songwriting is when you can really highlight the highlights. If you however find the build up insufferably boring then that's also a fair point.

I think most songs off early contortionist (exoplanet ) really live on that concept. Make them suffer for 4 minutes and give them salvation in the beautiful grand finale.

On topic: while I can appreciate the musicianship I never managed to listen to a full deftones or meshuggah album (maybe kolos).


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 26, 2020)

Nickelback. No... just...no. I never heard the appeal, though occasionally for like 5 seconds I think I might hear a good distortion tone. Then it's gone. 
- I always try to find something I like in any song, even if I hate the song. Sometimes I can appreciate even just the mixing/engineering aspect or an effect or something, anything. It's all you can try to do when at the bar and someone loads the jukebox with an hour of crap. You gotta find something to maintain composure but seomtimes you just gotta bitch about the shit some people actually pay to play on that thing. They actually pay for it! wtf!


----------



## Edika (Sep 26, 2020)

rokket2005 said:


> Tool - Lateralus. I don't hate this album, but everyone jizzing their knickers over it is dumb. They do that similar thing to Led Zeppelin's practice of putting heavy parts next to soft parts to make the heavy part seem heavier, except here it's the dumb cousin where you play boring garbage for ten minutes and then move to a slightly cooler part. You know the part in The Grudge that I'm talking about. But if you listen to that part by itself it's not that cool, you've just been mindfucked by boring trash for so long that your lusty mind latches on to any semblance of melody it can find. This goes on for something like 78 minutes.



This was the first album I heard from Tool and I loved it! The main reason for that was the whole atmosphere the album built and I was impressed by Maynards vocals. I liked how the vocal melodies sat on the songs.

However when I heard previous and following Tool albums they just sounded too similar. They also didn't have this atmosphere Lateralus has and the boring vs slightly interesting parts that seemed more interesting effect is more obvious. 

But seriously when people started this whole mysticism crap and how Daney Carey had the drums set up in a specific geometric mystical arrangement it was hard city from there. I mean sure it helped them sell a ton of albums but if @DrakkarTyrannis wants to see mouth breather fan boys he should check out the Tool fan boys. At least the Slayer fan boys don't have any delusions of grandeur lol!


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 26, 2020)

Any Metallica and any Pantera.

Yea I said it.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 26, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Any Metallica and any Pantera.
> 
> Yea I said it.


St. Anger is by far the Metallica album I listened to the most.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 26, 2020)

Guess I need to include a Queensryche album here.

Rage for Order. I'm sorry, but the goth synth sound/image did NOT fit them. I'll take Chemical Youth and Screaming in Digital and call it a day.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 26, 2020)

Edika said:


> This was the first album I heard from Tool and I loved it! The main reason for that was the whole atmosphere the album built and I was impressed by Maynards vocals. I liked how the vocal melodies sat on the songs.
> 
> However when I heard previous and following Tool albums they just sounded too similar. They also didn't have this atmosphere Lateralus has and the boring vs slightly interesting parts that seemed more interesting effect is more obvious.
> 
> But seriously when people started this whole mysticism crap and how Daney Carey had the drums set up in a specific geometric mystical arrangement it was hard city from there. I mean sure it helped them sell a ton of albums but if @DrakkarTyrannis wants to see mouth breather fan boys he should check out the Tool fan boys. At least the Slayer fan boys don't have any delusions of grandeur lol!


Slayer even makes fun of their own fans because they're retarded. One of their show DVDs had a mini doc showcasing fans and the general idea was they were all fat, unintelligent, moms basement living losers.

Hell even ICP has more respect for their people. Slayer is a joke that was 20 years longer than it should have been and their fans should have to wear helmets.


----------



## fps (Sep 26, 2020)

I came into this thread to be annoyed, and you guys did not disappoint.


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 26, 2020)

For the record, Slayer is probably my lifetime favourite band. But I'm... just.... _turrable_.


----------



## Edika (Sep 26, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Slayer even makes fun of their own fans because they're retarded. One of their show DVDs had a mini doc showcasing fans and the general idea was they were all fat, unintelligent, moms basement living losers.
> 
> Hell even ICP has more respect for their people. Slayer is a joke that was 20 years longer than it should have been and their fans should have to wear helmets.



I remember that mini doc, especially that fat guy being interviewed that cried out Slayer after several semi coherent answers.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 26, 2020)

I thought that the consensus on Slayer had turned negative a long time ago. It's really hard to determine which is the hotter, more contrarian take for some of these bands.


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 26, 2020)

I hate everything that anyone likes because I'm an elitist prick who only listens to black metal, and by black metal I mean authentic, raw black metal. I like it so raw that I don't even want it recorded on a cassette player duct taped to a snare drum, but rather the band just play in the forest and the static buzz of guitars be carried to me by the wind.

This might be the buzz of powerlines though. Not sure.

This only falls 2nd to the cold vacuum of space as nothing is as heavy and original as droning blackness and emptiness. Sunn O))) is the only band to successfully pull this off.

Aside from these, all other bands suck and are posers who are just copying space and its glory. 

That is all.


----------



## Kobalt (Sep 26, 2020)

DiezelMonster said:


> Gojira.


Yeah... I'm with you on this one...


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 26, 2020)

Any black and death metal with shitty production, and especially when it's new bands trying to copy the production style of the old school bands who didn't have anything better to record with than a Squier with a busted bridge pickup and a Marshall practice amp with a broken speaker. Pretty much the only old school black metal albums I like are Transilvanian Hunger and In The Nightside Eclipse. 

And I used to be really big into the modern instrumental prog metal/prog rock wave like Intervals/Polyphia/Animals As Leaders but lately it's just boring me to tears. There's only so much you can do with instrumental music without changing the genre up entirely even though you're as skilled as somebody like Tosin, and now when those bands are like 3-4 albums deep into their discography it's just the same thing over and over again. Javier Reyes side project, Mestis, is a lot more enjoyable to me than The Joy of Motion and The Madness of Many.

Never got into In Flames either other than a handful of songs, and I don't really know why. I should probably give them another shot


----------



## fps (Sep 27, 2020)

Zalbu said:


> Any black and death metal with shitty production, and especially when it's new bands trying to copy the production style of the old school bands who didn't have anything better to record with than a Squier with a busted bridge pickup and a Marshall practice amp with a broken speaker. Pretty much the only old school black metal albums I like are Transilvanian Hunger and In The Nightside Eclipse.
> 
> And I used to be really big into the modern instrumental prog metal/prog rock wave like Intervals/Polyphia/Animals As Leaders but lately it's just boring me to tears. There's only so much you can do with instrumental music without changing the genre up entirely even though you're as skilled as somebody like Tosin, and now when those bands are like 3-4 albums deep into their discography it's just the same thing over and over again. Javier Reyes side project, Mestis, is a lot more enjoyable to me than The Joy of Motion and The Madness of Many.
> 
> Never got into In Flames either other than a handful of songs, and I don't really know why. I should probably give them another shot



I think there is a lot more that can be done with instrumental music, though I've always considered the bands you named to be a bit of a dead end for me in terms of connecting with it - nothing wrong with them, I just couldn't get on board. I really liked Titan To Tachyons' new album, really good.


----------



## Protestheriphery (Sep 27, 2020)

August Burns Red. I'll listen to "Composure" and half of some other song, then turn it off. I don't think I'll ever understand the appeal. Back in the day I remember seeing a screen cap of the guitarist roasting Black Veil Brides on Twitter (rightfully so). But immediately I thought "well, you guys arent that much better. Every single song is essentially 0000-00-0000-0-000000-00-000. By the time your fan base graduates college, they'll be on to your little dog-and-pony show, and realize the error of their ways."

Everything in Pantera's discog before Cowboys, and after Trendkill. As a matter of fact, I can only pay attention to half of Driven and Trendkill respectively. Everything onwards sounds watered down and tired.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 27, 2020)

Protestheriphery said:


> August Burns Red. I'll listen to "Composure" and half of some other song, then turn it off. I don't think I'll ever understand the appeal. Back in the day I remember seeing a screen cap of the guitarist roasting Black Veil Brides on Twitter (rightfully so). But immediately I thought "well, you guys arent that much better. Every single song is essentially 0000-00-0000-0-000000-00-000. By the time your fan base graduates college, they'll be on to your little dog-and-pony show, and realize the error of their ways."
> 
> Everything in Pantera's discog before Cowboys, and after Trendkill. As a matter of fact, I can only pay attention to half of Driven and Trendkill respectively. Everything onwards sounds watered down and tired.


 I think Live 101 Proof is the best. A little bit of everything and raw. Just enough to get a Pantera fix. They're just heavier live.

- Greenday. Can't stand it. It's like Bart Simpson singing but not quite as cool as that would be.
- And while I'm at it Blink 182. Again, it's the singing.


----------



## lazenbleep (Sep 27, 2020)

(What's the Story) Morning Glory? by Oasis defo


----------



## MrWulf (Sep 27, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Job for a Cowboy’s “Sun Eater”
> 
> Too technical. Not “fun” to listen too like their older stuff imo.
> 
> ...



Take that back. That album is underrated as fuck in term of being a prog death metal album. Never really got its dues tbh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 27, 2020)

MrWulf said:


> Take that back. That album is underrated as fuck in term of being a prog death metal album. Never really got its dues tbh.


Sun Eater is legit their only good album


----------



## MrWulf (Sep 27, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Sun Eater is legit their only good album



Demonocracy was pretty great tbh. But Sun Eater is when JFAC truly grows some balls and some Death-like maturity. Too bad they didn't tour for the album and generally people just forgot it. The fretless bass should probably be a little bit lower in the mix though. I get that it is fretless and you want to show it off but it is obnoxious loud in the mix as the band wants to make the fretless bass as basically the 3rd guitar vs an actual bass. In fact I'd say that Sun Eater was pretty much the precursor for a lot of the modern tech death band mixing their fretless bass up so much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 27, 2020)

MrWulf said:


> Demonocracy was pretty great tbh. But Sun Eater is when JFAC truly grows some balls and some Death-like maturity. Too bad they didn't tour for the album and generally people just forgot it. The fretless bass should probably be a little bit lower in the mix though. I get that it is fretless and you want to show it off but it is obnoxious loud in the mix as the band wants to make the fretless bass as basically the 3rd guitar vs an actual bass. In fact I'd say that Sun Eater was pretty much the precursor for a lot of the modern tech death band mixing their fretless bass up so much.


Yeah Demonocracy was good but it just never stands out in my mind the way Sun Eater did. Sun Eater was the first album that actually made me gain some respect for JFAC. Prior to that they were basically a giant fucking meme of pig squeals and breakdowns *cough* Genesis/Ruination *cough


----------



## Sammy J (Sep 27, 2020)

Not sure how loved they are, I guess it depends on what you’re into, but I can’t stand anything Opeth has done over the past decade or so. 

All 4 albums suck IMO.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 27, 2020)

fps said:


> I think there is a lot more that can be done with instrumental music, though I've always considered the bands you named to be a bit of a dead end for me in terms of connecting with it - nothing wrong with them, I just couldn't get on board. I really liked Titan To Tachyons' new album, really good.


True, I'm talking specifically about the guitar driven fusion influenced stuff. It doesn't matter how many different noises you can make with your guitar, after 40-50 songs the wow-factor is gone and you're bound to run out of ideas if you don't change up your style or add a vocalist or whatever

That's why Guthrie Govan has only released one solo album, he doesn't want to make another solo album that sounds the same as the one he has already made, and that album was released in 2006, so...



Sammy J said:


> Not sure how loved they are, I guess it depends on what you’re into, but I can’t stand anything Opeth has done over the past decade or so.
> 
> All 4 albums suck IMO.


That's pretty much the least controversial opinion you can have in the metal world, just slightly behind hating Nickelback


----------



## mongey (Sep 27, 2020)

Pantera- all of it


----------



## Protestheriphery (Sep 27, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I think Live 101 Proof is the best. A little bit of everything and raw. Just enough to get a Pantera fix. They're just heavier live.
> 
> - Greenday. Can't stand it. It's like Bart Simpson singing but not quite as cool as that would be.
> - And while I'm at it Blink 182. Again, it's the singing.


Ya, I thought I was the only one who thought Billie Joe has a super nasally voice, as if he has a permanent head cold. Every time I hear him, I immediately think "Dude! Go blow your nose first!". Kinda has the Chuckie from Rugrats thing going.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 27, 2020)

Protestheriphery said:


> Ya, I thought I was the only one who thought Billie Joe has a super nasally voice, as if he has a permanent head cold. Everytime I hear him, I immediately think "Dude! Go blow your nose first!"


He seriously does. I often make fun of GreenDay during band rehearsals and the key to sounding like him is singing through your nose and speaking like you have a cold.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 28, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah Demonocracy was good but it just never stands out in my mind the way Sun Eater did. Sun Eater was the first album that actually made me gain some respect for JFAC. Prior to that they were basically a giant fucking meme of pig squeals and breakdowns *cough* Genesis/Ruination *cough


Legit question, are you sure you aren’t confusing those with their Doom EP?


----------



## gnoll (Sep 28, 2020)

mongey said:


> Pantera- all of it



Oops I forgot to mention Pantera.

I also don't like that.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 28, 2020)

MrWulf said:


> Demonocracy was pretty great tbh. But Sun Eater is when JFAC truly grows some balls and some Death-like maturity. Too bad they didn't tour for the album and generally people just forgot it. The fretless bass should probably be a little bit lower in the mix though. I get that it is fretless and you want to show it off but it is obnoxious loud in the mix as the band wants to make the fretless bass as basically the 3rd guitar vs an actual bass. In fact I'd say that Sun Eater was pretty much the precursor for a lot of the modern tech death band mixing their fretless bass up so much.


I don’t know how anyone sits passed a minute of that bass in the mix. There’s just something so corny about it.

Even if the guitars are too high in the mix it bothers me. Like what DL did to Acacia Strain’s “Death is the Only Mortal” album.


----------



## The Mirror (Sep 28, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> All Periphery albums. (...)
> All the while they are pushing the guitar industry forward with their signature guitars, pickups, amps, pedals,... I even own a JBM27. But still, I'm not a fan of their music.



Add me in to that. The PRS Holcombs (both 6 and 7) are my main go-to guitars I play 90% of the time. The Alpha/Omega PUs are basically what I'd chose as my own "signature" PUs.

I never really listened to a single Periphery song back to back. Never made it through.



KailM said:


> Anything with so much as a millisecond of Autotune on the vocals.



I don't know if I just don't get the sarcasm in your quote, but you do realize that in that case you basically can't listen to any record from the last 20 years?

I don't know a single album that doesn't tweak the vocals in a way. Sure, you will not really be able to hear it, as autotune's whole purpose is to correct pitch without anyone noticing (before Cher started using it as a vocal effect and Kanye started abusing it as whatever the fuck he does), but autotune (or melodyne etc.) is still on almost every, at least semi-professional, album out there.


----------



## KailM (Sep 28, 2020)

The Mirror said:


> I don't know if I just don't get the sarcasm in your quote, but you do realize that in that case you basically can't listen to any record from the last 20 years?
> 
> I don't know a single album that doesn't tweak the vocals in a way. Sure, you will not really be able to hear it, as autotune's whole purpose is to correct pitch without anyone noticing (before Cher started using it as a vocal effect and Kanye started abusing it as whatever the fuck he does), but autotune (or melodyne etc.) is still on almost every, at least semi-professional, album out there.



I was referring to the cringey auto tune that is used as an effect. Not the same thing as layering, compression, EQ, etc that is obviously used on most albums, regardless of genre.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 28, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Legit question, are you sure you aren’t confusing those with their Doom EP?


yeah, my bad. Doom was the pig squeal meme album. I went back and listened to their whole discography this morning. Ruination and Genesis are pretty straightforward DM albums.


----------



## binz (Sep 28, 2020)

KailM said:


> I was referring to the cringey auto tune that is used as an effect. Not the same thing as layering, compression, EQ, etc that is obviously used on most albums, regardless of genre.



I think his point is that _beyond_ layering, compression and EQ, _every production_* of the last 20 years has had pitch-correction - even though it is not always obvious.

*obviously not literally every, but probably 95% of what made it to spotify or iTunes


----------



## gnoll (Sep 28, 2020)

I think autotune sucks donkey balls.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 28, 2020)

Meshuggah's Koloss. I thought ObZen was fantastic and the Bleed riff was mind-blowing, etc. I was really looking forward to more and then when I heard songs from Koloss they all sounded like the most boring, uninteresting parts from ObZen. That and all the fanboyism over Meshuggah really turned me off from them and they've turned into a once in a while thing.


----------



## Thorshammer1980 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm a death/black/thrash/viking metal guy.

- A lot of the early stuff I grew up with and loved from the 80s and 90s is now hard for me to listen to because of the sound quality. I have to be in a nostalgic mood to listen to a lot of it. But I've been listening to some of the same band since 1988. 
- I hate fretless bass in technical death metal. Drives me nuts.
- I hate metal music that mixes clean vocals and scream/guttural vocals except for Lacuna Coil because I use to have a huge crush on *Cristina Scabbia *when I was younger.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Sep 28, 2020)

Agreed on Suneater.I remember being stoked to hear it,and the bass was too loud so I just cut it off.I might try to give it a spin after all these years.I actually liked all their stuff prior.

Deftones Ohms.It's better than Gore as I can only remember Prayer/Triangles,but sometimes the guitar riffs are really simple,which I don't mind,but there are usually nothing behind it like a synth or ambient guitar melody to fill out the soundscape.

All the old school rock and metal stuff.The production is way too dated.

The old Veil of Maya stuff.The guitars are gated so hard that the balls are missing.

I could go on...


----------



## p0ke (Sep 29, 2020)

I wouldn't say I think they're abhorrent, but I can't really get into most modern progressive bands that are just djenting about in what feels like half-time. Like Monuments, Tesseract, Born of Osiris ... just to name a few. They have some really cool stuff going on, but I just can't get into them because of the lack of 200+bpm riffage that beats the shit out of you


----------



## dr_game0ver (Sep 29, 2020)

Cowboys from Hell. That album has 3 songs on it: noise, Cemetery Gates and noise part 2


----------



## 7enderbender (Sep 29, 2020)

I’ve been a Dream Theater fan since the very early days. And I think “Scenes from a Memory” was their worst album - until the Disney Princess record. Highly unpopular viewpoint among the DT crowd.


----------



## akinari (Sep 29, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> That and all the fanboyism over Meshuggah really turned me off from them and they've turned into a once in a while thing.


Why does it make you less interested in a band if they become popular? I've never understood this way of thinking. Not attacking you, I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 29, 2020)

There's always solace to be taken, that no matter how "popular" your favorite niche artist gets, they're still probably either overwhelmingly unpopular or unheard of to the majority of the population.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 29, 2020)

akinari said:


> Why does it make you less interested in a band if they become popular? I've never understood this way of thinking. Not attacking you, I'm genuinely curious.


Not so much I hated them because of how popular they got, moreso because I didn't get it. Everyone was talking about them like they're god-tier and the best thing to happen to modern music and I just didn't see it, especially because everyone talked about how good Koloss was and I thought it was shit. Even going back and listening to Nothing, most of the album doesn't do anything for me. It's a weird phenomenon to get into a band when they release your favourite album but the rest doesn't come close and then the follow up doesn't live up to your own expectations. There's probably a word in German for that.


----------



## Urgo (Sep 29, 2020)

?

(on a serious note, it's an awesome album)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 29, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> It's really hard to determine which is the hotter, more contrarian take for some of these bands.


I like Tool and Maynard. Don't think they're phenomenal or buy into any of the sacred geometry dogshit but they're cool.

And I still haven't listened to Tool's last album.

And I like A Perfect Circle more than Tool.

Wait shit wrong thread!


----------



## gunch (Sep 29, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> I like Tool and Maynard. Don't think they're phenomenal or buy into any of the sacred geometry dogshit but they're cool.
> 
> And I still haven't listened to Tool's last album.
> 
> ...



This is a fair take APC and Failure rule ass 

Koloss isn’t my favorite but it’s way more memorable than The Violent Sleep of Reason


----------



## Necky379 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ah man, I really liked The Violent Sleep of Reason. Koloss, eh.


----------



## Herrick (Sep 29, 2020)

Edika said:


> But seriously when people started this whole mysticism crap and how Daney Carey had the drums set up in a specific geometric mystical arrangement it was hard city from there. I mean sure it helped them sell a ton of albums but if @DrakkarTyrannis wants to see mouth breather fan boys he should check out the Tool fan boys. At least the Slayer fan boys don't have any delusions of grandeur lol!



I think Carey himself is the one who started the mystic drum pattern thing. But yeah I agree that Tool Fan Boys are some of the worst.


----------



## Herrick (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh yes. In answer to the OP I nominate Joe's Garage & Sheik Yerbouti by Frank Zappa. I don't "abhor" them at all but I think they're kinda boring. I like the crazy lyrics and there are some songs I like but the music is too silly and there's a lot of it. But on the other hand, I enjoyed those songs when I first started getting into Zappa by watching old concerts on YouTube. It's much more entertaining for me to see them playing those songs.

*Edit:* Oh and another complaint about Joe's Garage & Sheik Yerbouti. The production is so fucking wimpy. All the instruments sound so weak except for Zappa's vocals and guitar. The bass has no girth.


----------



## Christopher Har V (Sep 30, 2020)

shadowlife said:


> Appetite For Destruction
> 
> Yes, I said it.


blasphomy!


----------



## Christopher Har V (Sep 30, 2020)

Anything by Polyphia.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 30, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Meshuggah's Koloss. I thought ObZen was fantastic and the Bleed riff was mind-blowing, etc. I was really looking forward to more and then when I heard songs from Koloss they all sounded like the most boring, uninteresting parts from ObZen. That and all the fanboyism over Meshuggah really turned me off from them and they've turned into a once in a while thing.


I'm glad someone else thinks similarly. I like The Demon's Name Is Surveillance, and maybe Do Not Look Down, but the album didn't make an impression on me. I've memorised the entirety of Catch 33, Nothing, ObZen and The Violent Sleep of Reason, but Koloss is very forgettable.

As said by a raging Meshuggah fanboy.


----------



## Edika (Sep 30, 2020)

Yeah I never did get the Meshuggah hype. The production on Obzen and Koloss is great but music is the definition of 0-1 riffing. The biggest waste of an 8 string I heard in my life. One or two songs are ok but listening to a whole album the songs start to bleed (hehe) to each other. Their older records have more music into them.

Maybe it's the fact that I don't like droning music that really puts me off those records. Yeah polyrythms and syncopation are great but to me they can't carry a whole album.

EDIT: Forgot half a sentence lol!


----------



## Necky379 (Sep 30, 2020)

Defining 0-1 riffing sounds like an accomplishment actually.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Sep 30, 2020)

I would say anything by Ghost. I've been to metal festivals and these guys attract a crowd. All I can think is, how come all these metal fans like this non-metal weak stuff? It's 99% because of the vocals I think. I'm not saying I only like brutal metal, far from it actually, but I think Ghost sounds like the equivalent of a flacid penis.


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 30, 2020)

*ba-dum-tiss*


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 30, 2020)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I would say anything by Ghost. I've been to metal festivals and these guys attract a crowd. All I can think is, how come all these metal fans like this non-metal weak stuff? It's 99% because of the vocals I think. I'm not saying I only like brutal metal, far from it actually, but I think Ghost sounds like the equivalent of a flacid penis.


That's the thing that surprises me about Ghost. They give off the impression (or at least did to me) that they wouldn't make the kind of music they do. Personally, I like them, but hey, each to their own.


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> Defining 0-1 riffing sounds like an accomplishment actually.



Meshuggah walked so that Mick Gordon's "BFG Division" could run


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 30, 2020)

I don’t know that I would go as far as to call them abhorrent: but every Tool album after Undertow is lame, and becomes progressively worse each time they release something. Their fan base is beyond compression as well. Maybe Maynard has unlocked the secret meaning of the space/time continuum; or maybe he’s just writing random shit to try and sound deep? Either way - hard pass for me.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 30, 2020)

My hot takes?

Well, I'll definitely hop on the hate train for *The Common Man's Collapse*- It's Not Safe to Swim Today is a classic but the rest of that album was imo really, really weak. Then ID was great, but Eclipse sucked again lol. At least they're pretty consistently good now.

*New BTBAM* is weak also. They had a great run from The Silent Circus through The Great Misdirect but after that...I just can't listen to it and it genuinely bums me out because their earlier stuff was _so good_.

*Architects after Lost Forever // Lost Together*. All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us felt really....'safe,' and very same-y; and the new stuff since is, to me, completely underwhelming compared to stuff off LF//LT and earlier. Which...I mean, is kind of understandable given the circumstances.

Converge's *Jane Doe*. Which is ironic because I actually love Converge. I just can't get into the vibe on this record or its production.

*Old AND NEW In Flames*. Their mid-career stuff is awesome, but that's pretty much limited to stuff released in the 2000s; Reroute to Remain through A Sense of Purpose.

*Everything by The Contortionist*. I really tried to like them, they're crazy talented, but none of their stuff hits for me.

*Planetary Duality* is the worst Faceless record; meet me in the parking lot.

*Anything Animals as Leaders have done after their first record*. Still love 'em though; inspiring group of guys.

*Miasma *is my least favorite Black Dahlia record; maybe tied with Deflorate.

I will never understand the love for *Altered State*. One was the only good TesseracT record.

I'll hop on the *Koloss *hate train too; that album really just sounded like a warmup for TVSOR.



BlackMastodon said:


> And I still haven't listened to Tool's last album.



Don't.
Most of the aggression is gone and there's more filler than ever.
I love Tool so I still jam it, but it definitely makes me a bit sad compared to the rest of their work.


----------



## Necky379 (Sep 30, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> *Miasma *is my least favorite Black Dahlia record; maybe tied with Deflorate.


----------



## Necky379 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 30, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> My hot takes?
> 
> *Architects after Lost Forever // Lost Together*. All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us felt really....'safe,' and very same-y; and the new stuff since is, to me, completely underwhelming compared to stuff off LF//LT and earlier. Which...I mean, is kind of understandable given the circumstances.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of the above. Never liked anything from Architects or The Contortionist, they're so goddamn boring. 

Everything after Animals as Leaders s/t is repetitive and sounds like 45 minutes of slap guitar, but I like Tosin and can't argue he's a great guitarist. 

One is the only Tesseract album worth a shit, the others were boring as hell, even when their first (second?) vocalist came back.

I can't think of anything else to contribute.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 30, 2020)

MFB said:


> Meshuggah walked so that Mick Gordon's "BFG Division" could run


Fun fact: Mick Gordon sold a 9 string he used for the Doom soundtrack to Thordendal but even he can't find any good use for it


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven't touched the DOOM Eternal soundtrack because I still have the DOOM 2016 soundtrack, and that's more than enough. Every article that kept coming out about what he was using or doing for it (9 strings, crazy sized choirs, etx) just seemed more like gimmick than necessity. Hell the 8 for DOOM 2016 is unnecessary, he could have done the same thing with a downtuned 7 or baritone 6.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> Meshuggah's Koloss. I thought ObZen was fantastic and the Bleed riff was mind-blowing, etc. I was really looking forward to more and then when I heard songs from Koloss they all sounded like the most boring, uninteresting parts from ObZen. That and all the fanboyism over Meshuggah really turned me off from them and they've turned into a once in a while thing.



It's funny because Obzen is the overrated album for me, but I loved Koloss. Do Not Look Down and Demiurge are like two of my favorite post-Chaosphere songs.


----------



## Bogner (Oct 2, 2020)

Slipknot


----------



## efiltsohg (Oct 2, 2020)

Do most people really love slipknot? I have only ever heard them mentioned as the butt of jokes


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 2, 2020)

^At some point- probably after Iowa- I stopped seeing people crowing about them as the apotheosis of "false metal" and they just kind of assimilated over time. Same thing as Korn, in a way- they outlived the controversy.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Oct 3, 2020)

I can't stand Metallica, the only decent album is MoP. I simply don't get them, and I have been listening to rock/metal since the mid 80s so it is not a cultural thing. If I have to pick an album that I utterly dislike, then AJFA has to be the one.

I have similar feelings for Pantera, the songs are not bad but the production (mostly guitar and drum sounds) makes this band a no go for me, it hurts my ears.


----------



## SexHaver420 (Oct 3, 2020)

EmaDaCuz said:


> I can't stand Metallica, the only decent album is MoP. I simply don't get them, and I have been listening to rock/metal since the mid 80s so it is not a cultural thing. If I have to pick an album that I utterly dislike, then AJFA has to be the one.
> 
> I have similar feelings for Pantera, the songs are not bad but the production (mostly guitar and drum sounds) makes this band a no go for me, it hurts my ears.



Metallica is overrated and no where near as good as people think.

80s hair metal Pantera is better than the 90s stuff and if you like them you have awful taste and don't care that Phil Anselmo is racist as shit. Fuck Dimebag Darrell all of my homies like Diamond Darrell. Him and his brother were probably racist too (dude Confederate flag stuff lmao).

I got you some good thrash though.


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Anything by TOOL - *I've been trying to get in to this band for as long as I have been actively listening to music (Napster!) and I just can't. I go in with an open mind, and it falls flat every single time. Spotify will randomly give me a TOOL song on radio and they're some of the only recommendations I consistently dislike/skip without even realizing it's TOOL till I bring the window up to press the button.

*Slayer - *Same as above in the sense that I have been trying really hard for 20 years and it's never clicked, all while I enjoyed their contemporaries music

*Polyphia/"We use the guitar in interesting new ways (that always end up being tapping/slapping)" bands - *Songs like G.O.A.T. are difficult to write and play for sure, but the music has absolutely no teeth. It's like if you took all the bite from guitar driven music and neutered it.

*Post-Weightless Animals As Leaders - *Sort of in the category above except writes much cooler music (to me), but I got tired of... well not even the "djenting" anymore, but the... Acoustic stuttering?

0-x-x-x-xxx-xx-xx-x-x-xxxx-x-x-x-0x-x-x-0-x--1-x-x-0-x-x-x-0-x-x

I get it, the guitars are drums.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 4, 2020)

Echoing the Ghost, Tool, August Burns Red, Slayer, After the Burial, and Architects mentions that I've seen so far.



Matt08642 said:


> *Post-Weightless Animals As Leaders - *Sort of in the category above except writes much cooler music (to me), but I got tired of... well not even the "djenting" anymore, but the... Acoustic stuttering?
> 
> 0-x-x-x-xxx-xx-xx-x-x-xxxx-x-x-x-0x-x-x-0-x--1-x-x-0-x-x-x-0-x-x
> 
> I get it, the guitars are drums.



I won't act like I don't like TJOM because I very much so do, but man their latest album just sucks. Like, _I didn't think they could put out that bad of an album_ sucks which is a shame considering I love everything they did before and all of their various side projects (TRAM, Mestis, the stuff Tosin did with Misha, etc).

Though I will say that Weightless is my favorite AAL record and one of my favorite prog metal/djent albums.

I saw a lot of love for Oceans Ate Alaska in certain metalcore communities (/r/metalcore in particular) but I never could stand them. Their music is basically forced-"complexity" with abhorrent songwriting marketed towards scene breakdown kids. It's not enjoyable at all to listen to, if I wanted a bad listening experience I'd go with something purposeful like Merzbow, Lightning Bolt, or The Body, not metalcore that tries to act all high and mighty in their playing and songwriting (or lack of).

Fear Factory is mind-numbingly boring, though I imagine albums like Demanufacture at release would've registered differently for me. Funnily enough Meshuggah registers quite well with me and I've spent the past few weeks listening to their discography a bit deeper, though Koloss and The Violent Sleep of Reason are no where near as good as the rest of their discography.

Everything Dream Theater has released. Guys can play, I'll give them that, but I can't sit through more than half a song of theirs before turning it off. I know Periphery gets a bad rap in this thread and justifiably so for everything post-Clear, but I would be very interested to see John Petrucci work with Jake Bowen considering they're related through marriage or whatever.


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 4, 2020)

Masoo2 said:


> Everything Dream Theater has released. Guys can play, I'll give them that, but I can't sit through more than half a song of theirs before turning it off.



I loved Dream Theater from age 16-22 and then rapidly fell off, and haven't been able to get through most of their stuff (even things I used to marathon listen to in my prog phase).

Also Devin Townsend post-Addicted. I was obsessive about his music for a solid 5 or 6 years similar to Dream Theater and I'm happy he's doing well now and still try buying his stuff that interests me like his latest quarantine concerts, but his new music is cheesy in an "unaware self-aware" way. I know he knows exactly what he's doing, but I can't sit through any more of his albums lol.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 4, 2020)

Masoo2 said:


> I saw a lot of love for Oceans Ate Alaska in certain metalcore communities (/r/metalcore in particular) but I never could stand them. Their music is basically forced-"complexity" with abhorrent songwriting marketed towards scene breakdown kids. It's not enjoyable at all to listen to, if I wanted a bad listening experience I'd go with something purposeful like Merzbow, Lightning Bolt, or The Body, not metalcore that tries to act all high and mighty in their playing and songwriting (or lack of).


Bro yes. I could never put my hand on it but this sums them up for me perfectly. I like High Horse and that's about it. Their drummer people lose their mind over and yeah he's really fucking good but he cant just end a measure without an unneeded fill


----------



## Vyn (Oct 4, 2020)

- Anything by Periphery, and any band's material that falls under that style/Djent basically.
- Anything signed to Sumerian except for the The Faceless.
- Most Deathcore with the exception of Thy Art Is Murder, and even that's a stretch
- Anything by Tool. I don't get it. Then again, I haven't smoked copious amounts of weed and every time I've heard someone rave about Tool they've been stoned to high heaven so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## couverdure (Oct 5, 2020)

I never understood what's so good about Pantera. The guitar community seems to praise Dimebag like he's some sacred cow but his playing sounds like generic tough guy metal to me (or a precursor to that considering how influential they were), and his tone sounded god awful. Maybe it's because they were pretty much the only (non-nu) metal band in the 90s who were able to get huge mainstream success while Metallica started shifting towards hard rock, but that doesn't change my opinion on them. Wes Borland from freaking Limp Bizkit is a more innovative player than him and he doesn't play flashy solos and is part of a band that's been widely mocked even outside the guitar/metal community.

Ironic enough, I've been listening to more Metallica songs lately because of Andriy Vasylenko's videos about Metallica facts. I've binge-watched them a lot that it made me appreciate their songs more, even the ones from St. Anger.

I'm both surprised and not surprised at the large number of comments aiming towards Periphery. I don't think they're musically deep like what most Tool fans think (Misha has admitted numerous times that he doesn't know much about music theory), they make pretty good metal songs I can sing along to. Same with Polyphia. Although, I have to say that I'm not really much into both bands' contemporaries (stuff like Tesseract, Intervals, I Built The Sky, Unprocessed, etc.) except for Plini because he has a unique style of his own.



Masoo2 said:


> I saw a lot of love for Oceans Ate Alaska in certain metalcore communities (/r/metalcore in particular) but I never could stand them. Their music is basically forced-"complexity" with abhorrent songwriting marketed towards scene breakdown kids.


Finally, someone else said it. They sound like if early Asking Alexandria tried to sound like The Dillinger Escape Plan and completely fail at it. I used to listen to Lost Isles when it came out but I haven't been into them since.



KailM said:


> Anything with so much as a millisecond of Autotune on the vocals.


I watched this video earlier and it reminded me of your post. This explains the misconceptions of how Auto-Tune is used and the performers using it, as it's mostly just a production tool. I really recommend watching it, as well as his other videos.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2020)

Not exactly a hot take here, but I’ll say anything country. I cannot stand anything country or even close to country.


----------



## iamaom (Oct 5, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Not exactly a hot take here, but I’ll say anything country. I cannot stand anything country or even close to country.


What about shredding bluegrass?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2020)

iamaom said:


> What about shredding bluegrass?



I actually dig bluegrass. And shreddy bluegrass, lol. Bluegrass musicians have a good amount of talent, and I like that stuff.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 5, 2020)

iamaom said:


> What about shredding bluegrass?



Shreddy bluegrass and Gordon Lightfoot are the only two types of country I can stand, though it could be argued that neither are really country per se.


----------



## gnoll (Oct 5, 2020)

couverdure said:


> misconceptions of how Auto-Tune is used



Haha. Don't like something? "Ah, you just don't understand it, let me educate you."


----------



## couverdure (Oct 5, 2020)

gnoll said:


> Haha. Don't like something? "Ah, you just don't understand it, let me educate you."


The short story is that pitch correction, or "Auto-Tune", has been on almost every vocal track to fix some "off" notes since the last two decades and almost nobody notices it most of the time because studio engineers know how to hide it well, but when singers like T-Pain and Ke$ha use it as a deliberate distorted vocal effect, people are quick to accuse them as bad singers who rely on it as a crutch. Perhaps you should actually get educated for a couple of minutes before making some snarky comment.


----------



## gnoll (Oct 5, 2020)

couverdure said:


> The short story is that pitch correction, or "Auto-Tune", has been on almost every vocal track to fix some "off" notes since the last two decades and almost nobody notices it most of the time because studio engineers know how to hide it well, but when singers like T-Pain and Ke$ha use it as a deliberate distorted vocal effect, people are quick to accuse them as bad singers who rely on it as a crutch. Perhaps you should actually get educated for a couple of minutes before making some snarky comment.



I know pitch correction is widely used and I still don't like it. I don't even need to notice it to know I don't like it. I don't like it as a concept and I don't like the sound of it when I do hear it, be that when used as an exaggerated effect or just to make the note more in tune. I don't like the idea that when a note is more in tune it's automatically better in the same way I don't like the idea that if a beat is more in time on the grid it's automatically better.

Oh, and I don't care who is a "bad singer" or not. I can't remember accusing anyone of that, I generally just don't have much interest in other peoples singing abilities. I care more about if I like the music or not.

And I did watch that dumb video, even though it was 27 minutes, just to see if I was indeed missing anything that would change my opinion. No, not really.


----------



## akinari (Oct 5, 2020)

Because of this thread, I now know that all music, methods of songwriting, instruments, instrument tones, timbres, pitches and rhythms are completely awful. No longer will I be forced to listen to anything that remotely resembles an organized sound or devote so much as a femtosecond of my life thinking about anything related to it ever again, because it is all 100% pure doodoo. Thanks everybody.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 5, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> ^At some point- probably after Iowa- I stopped seeing people crowing about them as the apotheosis of "false metal" and they just kind of assimilated over time. Same thing as Korn, in a way- they outlived the controversy.



yeah, and now it's "cool" to say Pantera and Dimebag suck... hahaha 2020 really is a shit show.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Oct 5, 2020)

To completely flip the topic of this thread, I think Load is a crazy good album and St. Anger was really well done. I think if Metallica would put out a really technical album, more than AJFA, which I'm sure they could with some work, they'd tick off every single box for a heavy band.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 5, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess I need to include a Queensryche album here.
> 
> Rage for Order. I'm sorry, but the goth synth sound/image did NOT fit them. I'll take Chemical Youth and Screaming in Digital and call it a day.



You're dead to me


----------



## NotDonVito (Oct 5, 2020)

The only music I would describe as abhorrent is new age microtonal music(I like old Arabic microtonal music) and noise music because I'm not a 19 year old hipster who pretends to like Merzbow. There's plenty of popular albums I don't like; Seasons in the Abyss sounds like a demo tape, but I wouldn't describe it as abhorrent.


----------



## Kwert (Oct 5, 2020)

Ne Obliviscaris. Their music sounds mostly the same - you can find the same writing tropes in just about all their songs. Just because a band decides to include (poorly played) violin in their tracks doesn’t mean it’s good.


----------



## elkoki (Oct 5, 2020)

Every 80's hair/glam metal album ever created


----------



## elkoki (Oct 5, 2020)

shadowlife said:


> Appetite For Destruction
> 
> Yes, I said it.


Slash..the most over rated guitarist in the history of the world


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 5, 2020)

AC/DC's Back in Black...Actually almost everything ACDC did post Bon Scott....I know ACDC can't help that Bon died and I'm glad they carried on on got major success but I can really only listen to Scott's voice

I actually did not like Queensryche's Empire at all....Rage to order is still my favorite 'ryche album

Hated everything Metallica did post AJFA....the black album is what made me stop listening to them

Honestly I will NEVER understand what anyone saw (or heard) in Nirvana


----------



## SexHaver420 (Oct 5, 2020)

Any album with really clicky drums is automatically awful. Also most modern metal production is absolute dogshit. It's so sterile. If your production isn't a little raw and dirty your music doesn't belong in my earholes. 

Every album the big 4 made is bad besides Ride the Lightning and South of Heaven. The only good things Megadeth have are the parts where Dave Mustaine isn't allowed to sing or play a solo. Anthrax is fun but I don't really think they're that good. 



aesthyrian said:


> yeah, and now it's "cool" to say Pantera and Dimebag suck... hahaha 2020 really is a shit show.



Pantera does suck though. Diamond Darrell>Dimebag Darrell. Imagine listening to Cowboys From Hell when you could listen to something like Consuming Impulse. Also Phil Anselmo is a racist idiot and if you give him any of your money you're a bad person. 

Guns N Roses is garbage and they only have a few good songs on Appetite For Destruction and it's easily their best album.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 6, 2020)

imagine thinking Vio-lence is actually good lmao


----------



## Edika (Oct 6, 2020)

Another band I don't get is Animals As Leaders. Great musicians and technique that ay their asses off making the most uninteresting "music" I've ever listened to. I've tried a few times to get into them and I just give up after a few listens. Maybe at some point they'll click and I'll get what everyone sees in them but so far it's "half a song, skip, half a song, skip and repeat".


----------



## gnoll (Oct 6, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> imagine thinking Vio-lence is actually good lmao



Yeah, imagine... Oh wait, it's actually true. Eternal Nightmare is one of the best thrash albums of all time.


----------



## iamaom (Oct 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> Another band I don't get is Animals As Leaders. Great musicians and technique that ay their asses off making the most uninteresting "music" I've ever listened to. I've tried a few times to get into them and I just give up after a few listens. Maybe at some point they'll click and I'll get what everyone sees in them but so far it's "half a song, skip, half a song, skip and repeat".


To all the AAL detractors, I'd recommend to see them live at least once. Songs like Do Not Go Gently + light show + audience + alcohol is like being at a rave and metal concert at the same time.


----------



## p0ke (Oct 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> Another band I don't get is Animals As Leaders. Great musicians and technique that ay their asses off making the most uninteresting "music" I've ever listened to. I've tried a few times to get into them and I just give up after a few listens. Maybe at some point they'll click and I'll get what everyone sees in them but so far it's "half a song, skip, half a song, skip and repeat".



Same here. It's just not my thing. Since Do Not Go Gently was mentioned, I decided to put that on - nah, no thanks, next.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 6, 2020)

AAL, Polyphia, I just can't get into any of their stuff. It all just sounds like guitar technique wankery.


----------



## p0ke (Oct 6, 2020)

Sicarius said:


> AAL, Polyphia, I just can't get into any of their stuff. It all just sounds like guitar technique wankery.



It's not even that for me, it's just the general vibe. No matter how hard they wank away, all their songs I've heard give me this elevator music / hotel lobby kind of vibe and that's just boring 

Which is why I like Periphery much more than those bands, by the way. Even though they do stuff that's similar on paper, they manage to have those evil, angry and melancholic emotions in there too.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> Another band I don't get is Animals As Leaders. Great musicians and technique that ay their asses off making the most uninteresting "music" I've ever listened to. I've tried a few times to get into them and I just give up after a few listens. Maybe at some point they'll click and I'll get what everyone sees in them but so far it's "half a song, skip, half a song, skip and repeat".



Agreed. I bought two of their albums to see what all the fuss was about, but didn't really like most of it. Every so often I go back and listen to one of them, but it's usually like you said- I end up skipping around or just listening to a couple of tracks and then putting on something else.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 6, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> yeah, and now it's "cool" to say Pantera and Dimebag suck... hahaha 2020 really is a shit show.


Jokes on you. I've been saying that before it was cool


----------



## BenjaminW (Oct 6, 2020)

I've really struggled with getting into Allan Holdsworth. Don't get me wrong, he's an incredible guitarist and ironically watching YouTube videos of his, I like what does playing-wise but I also don't understand the hype that he seems to get from time to time.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 6, 2020)

iamaom said:


> To all the AAL detractors, I'd recommend to see them live at least once. Songs like Do Not Go Gently + light show + audience + alcohol is like being at a rave and metal concert at the same time.


Saw them live in 2015 with BtBaM and it was pretty forgettable until they played CAFO at the end.


----------



## aesthyrian (Oct 6, 2020)

SexHaver420 said:


> Pantera does suck though. Diamond Darrell>Dimebag Darrell. Imagine listening to Cowboys From Hell when you could listen to something like Consuming Impulse. Also Phil Anselmo is a racist idiot and if you give him any of your money you're a bad person.



Here's an even crazier thought.. imagine listening to Cowboys From Hell and Consuming Impulse and enjoying them both??!?! Did I just blow your fucking mind or what?


----------



## SexHaver420 (Oct 6, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> Here's an even crazier thought.. imagine listening to Cowboys From Hell and Consuming Impulse and enjoying them both??!?! Did I just blow your fucking mind or what?



No because I like good metal lmao. The best thing Pantera did was have a video on Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 8, 2020)

Every Behemoth and Meshuggah album. 

Korn - Their debut 

Alice in Chains - every album because I can’t stand the singer’s voice


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 8, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> yeah, and now it's "cool" to say Pantera and Dimebag suck... hahaha 2020 really is a shit show.



Yeah how did this start happening and why only recently? 

Maybe it’s cause I loved cowboys and vulgar display so much when I was younger that I dug the later albums more but I stuck on trendkill recently and couldn’t finish it.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Oct 8, 2020)

Alex79 said:


> Every Behemoth and Meshuggah album.



Meshuggah is a no go for me too. I remember back in 1998 listening for the first time to Destroy Erase Improve and feeling meh. Chaosphere did not really do anything for me apart from making me bored to death.

I love old Behemoth; From The Pagan Vastlands is phenomenal, Grom is amazing and Satanica is a pretty good album (Decade of Therion is one of my favourite death metal songs ever). After that, still good songs but they lost some bite.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 8, 2020)

Black Dahlia Murder.
I've seen them 10 times. Only the first time was by choice, and I was honestly more there for Himsa. I keep trying to give each new album a listen, and it never works. I fell asleep during their set at Sounds of the Underground. Seriously. I was awakened by Terror being on stage and immediately got up and got back in the pit.


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 9, 2020)

Thrash is boring.

Nirvana is only popular because of the dead celebrity thing. See also, Sound Garden, Amy Whinehouse, Static X.

AAL's first album is the only good one.

Periphery, Meshuggah, and random djent band number 83 are all boring. Some great musicians though.

Falling in Reverse and all similar bands are wack as shit and helped kill an already dying genre and cater to angsty teens. They're edginess is only rivaled by the petulant and childish nonsense that myself and others regularly spew here (no, this irony isnt lost on me)

Pantera has maybe one album worth of good songs across all of their material. 

Dave Mustaines voice is annoying as shit.

Kerry Kings playing sounds like musical diarrhea. 

Deathcore in all of it's incarnations. Oh boy, does that bring out some elitist disgust in me. 

Lamb of God. All of it.

Veil of Maya. Dudes took one of my favorite songs and managed to condition me to think of a CD skipping instead of the Cynic track upon hearing the title.


----------



## Edika (Oct 9, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> Nirvana is only popular because of the dead celebrity thing.



While I'm not a Nirvana fan they were one of the pioneers of the Grunge movement. Even if Cobain hadn't committed suicide they would still have celebrity status but in a sense his death did add to the mystique. 
I mean during the Grunge era they were huge! Everyone was listening to them, the radio played them all the time, everyone was wearing Nirvana t-shirts etc etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 9, 2020)

Edika said:


> While I'm not a Nirvana fan they were one of the pioneers of the Grunge movement. Even if Cobain hadn't committed suicide they would still have celebrity status but in a sense his death did add to the mystique.
> I mean during the Grunge era they were huge! Everyone was listening to them, the radio played them all the time, everyone was wearing Nirvana t-shirts etc etc.





They knocked Michael Fucking Jackson off the top of the charts, and that was years before Cobain's death.


----------



## Edika (Oct 9, 2020)

Since we seem to be slagging production on albums, I love the Sound of Perseverance by Death but the production leaves alot to be desired. The guitars re just scratchy and trebly to an annoying level.


----------



## thraxil (Oct 9, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> Nirvana is only popular because of the dead celebrity thing.



Yeah, no. As someone old enough to be a teenager when that was happening, Nirvana was *huge* way before he died. Like nuclear bomb going off in the middle of the music industry and popular culture huge.

If you don't like Nirvana, that's cool. But the popularity came before the suicide, not after.


----------



## thraxil (Oct 9, 2020)

Here's mine: all albums by the Beatles and Led Zeppelin. I can't stand any of it.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 9, 2020)

works0fheart said:


> Nirvana is only popular because of the dead celebrity thing. See also, Sound Garden, Amy Whinehouse, Static X.


While I somewhat agree with your other lists, this is the stupidest statement I've seen all week.


----------



## fps (Oct 9, 2020)

Edika said:


> While I'm not a Nirvana fan they were one of the pioneers of the Grunge movement. Even if Cobain hadn't committed suicide they would still have celebrity status but in a sense his death did add to the mystique.
> I mean during the Grunge era they were huge! Everyone was listening to them, the radio played them all the time, everyone was wearing Nirvana t-shirts etc etc.



The guy then says the same thing about Soundgarden, I don’t think they’re worth countering.


----------



## gnoll (Oct 9, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Black Dahlia Murder.



Same. I do like one of their songs (or one riff in it at least), but everything else I heard no. The riffs/songs don't grab me and I don't like their sound, they seem to have too much gain on the guitars or something. And I don't like the vocals. The vocalist sounds annoying and seems to use the same phrasing in every song, which gets old really fast.


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 9, 2020)

I guess I should have known what I'd said would stir up a fire, so sorry for that, but I stand by what I say. Yes, Nirvana was popular and I've even grown to enjoy their music, the point I was making is that when people die their impact is more often than not exaggerated. Kurt did help bring on a drastic change in music, and a necessary one at that, but the people who began touting him as a visionary and virtuoso were what really agitated me. 

The guy has admitted in more than one interview that he wasn't trying to write anything overly complex, and it was actually the opposite. He wanted to prove that he could make catchy music while making it as simple and almost primitive as possible. The dude played guitar with a cantaloupe. So yes, while I do appreciate his music, he at least had the sense to know that people were pretentious when it came to music and art.

So I stand by what I said. People take celebrities who die and begin to elevate their impact to something short of a demigod, when Kurt himself knew he was just a man playing from his gut despite lack of skill. If you feel differently then that's fine, but I've seen this happen time and again, and it will continue happening.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 9, 2020)

Soundgarden was popular because of Chris being dead? Wow. I mean, they were only hugely popular for what...20+ years before he died? Their fans must've felt he was gonna die eventually ....so this time they were like "No no, let's have them be popular before he dies because ...we know he's gonna die."


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 9, 2020)

I mean, if you want to pick a single part of what I said and run with it, feel free. Or read the post one above yours in its entirety. 

Yes, they were popular before that. My point is how much more they're elevated and praised to almost ridiculous heights after they die.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 9, 2020)

You're completely missing the historical fact that both Nirvana and Soundgarden were huge BEFORE anyone died. I'm not a massive fan of either band, but at least get your history right.


----------



## works0fheart (Oct 9, 2020)

Sorry guys, I didn't mean to strike such a nerve. Admittedly, both bands were very popular before their respective members deaths. I still feel as though musicians get over glorified when they die, but I can see why so many of you would take offense too. Like I said, I can listen to, enjoy, and appreciate Nirvana, but I'll still say I don't think Kurt would agree with the praise he's given even if he were alive today. That's all I'll say further on the subject as I'm not here for the sake of pissing people off and arguing on the internet is a bit tiresome.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Oct 11, 2020)

Anything by Guns N Roses. I like the music but the vocals are like fingernails down a chalkboard to me. It's not the high pitch, I like plenty of vocalists that have high pitched voices but there's something about Axl Rose's voice in particular that just grates on me.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 11, 2020)

Any Poison or The Darkness record.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2020)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Any Poison or The Darkness record.



Yeah The Darkness' shtick was funny for like five minutes.

It's a shame because Justin Hawkins is a pretty solid guitarist who just can't seem to land a band that's worth a damn.


----------



## extendedsolo (Oct 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah The Darkness' shtick was funny for like five minutes.
> 
> It's a shame because Justin Hawkins is a pretty solid guitarist who just can't seem to land a band that's worth a damn.


i believe in a thing called love still rips.

I think most modern "rock" records sound like tribute bands to older bands. Not every band is Greta Van fleet level offenders but so much newer rock bands forget how to experiment and have fun. Most of the best records considered "rock" IMO sound closer to electrifed folk music. When I see people gushing about a new rock band or record I always find myself underwhelmed

Rap/hip hop and adjacent styles of music are so much more interesting right now it's crazy. I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2020)

extendedsolo said:


> i believe in a thing called love still rips.
> 
> I think most modern "rock" records sound like tribute bands to older bands. Not every band is Greta Van fleet level offenders but so much newer rock bands forget how to experiment and have fun. Most of the best records considered "rock" IMO sound closer to electrifed folk music. When I see people gushing about a new rock band or record I always find myself underwhelmed
> 
> Rap/hip hop and adjacent styles of music are so much more interesting right now it's crazy. I never thought I'd see the day.



That was a great single and really the height of the band, to me at least. 

I feel like if you're trying to revive 70's arena rock you gotta bring the goods and they came pretty close at times but were overall forgettable. 

They're competent musicians, and they certainly nailed the themes and aesthetic, but the songs were just "meh" outside of said major single.


----------



## extendedsolo (Oct 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That was a great single and really the height of the band, to me at least.
> 
> I feel like if you're trying to revive 70's arena rock you gotta bring the goods and they came pretty close at times but were overall forgettable.
> 
> They're competent musicians, and they certainly nailed the themes and aesthetic, but the songs were just "meh" outside of said major single.



I would love to have been in a band with just one major single. haha


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 11, 2020)

"Bands you hate" 
I fixed the thread title.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Oct 11, 2020)

Everything by August Burns Red. It sounds too nice, even for metalcore. The guitar work is fantastic but the music itself bores me to death. It's my old roommate's favorite band ever. He would put ABR in the car and the music gave him goosebumps. He looked at me when a song ended and was baffled I didn't think it was sick. I like my metal mean and nasty. Sorry Hugo.

Dying Fetus - Wrong One To Fuck With. Dying Fetus is my favorite band. I don't hate that album at all but I think it is overated. Nowhere near as good as Descend Into Depravity and Reign Supreme.

Metallica - The Black Album


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 11, 2020)

extendedsolo said:


> i believe in a thing called love still rips.
> 
> I think most modern "rock" records sound like tribute bands to older bands. Not every band is Greta Van fleet level offenders but so much newer rock bands forget how to experiment and have fun. Most of the best records considered "rock" IMO sound closer to electrifed folk music. When I see people gushing about a new rock band or record I always find myself underwhelmed
> 
> Rap/hip hop and adjacent styles of music are so much more interesting right now it's crazy. I never thought I'd see the day.


How many modern rock bands are there that actually brings some fun and humor to their music other than Clutch? I want to find more but it's hard to top Clutch


----------



## extendedsolo (Oct 11, 2020)

Zalbu said:


> How many modern rock bands are there that actually brings some fun and humor to their music other than Clutch? I want to find more but it's hard to top Clutch


I would not consider clutch a modern rock band.


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 22, 2020)

I've been using these months of working from home to listen to _all _my albums alphabetically, and I've come to the band Sleep. I really like Sleep's Holy Mountain, and I heard quite a bit of buzz about how Dopesmoker was their masterpiece. I've tried to like it, but man, for me it's like listening to paint dry. There are albums and bands that I dislike for years, that suddenly just click for me, but this just isn't one of those albums.


----------



## MFB (Oct 22, 2020)

Dopesmoker certainly isn't everyone's cup of tea, I've certainly had times where I get bored of it, but this might give some more insight/appreciation for it if you feel like you're truly missing out on it.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 22, 2020)

extendedsolo said:


> i believe in a thing called love still rips.
> 
> I think most modern "rock" records sound like tribute bands to older bands. Not every band is Greta Van fleet level offenders but so much newer rock bands forget how to experiment and have fun. Most of the best records considered "rock" IMO sound closer to electrifed folk music. When I see people gushing about a new rock band or record I always find myself underwhelmed
> 
> Rap/hip hop and adjacent styles of music are so much more interesting right now it's crazy. I never thought I'd see the day.


100% agree. I can't stand modern rock albums, _especially_ those that go even halfway to the extent of artists like Greta Van Fleet. Even "older" stuff like The Black Keys and The White Stripes don't do it for me either but I've never understood why. Maybe it was the stylistic shift towards a "lofi" sound and move away from the overproduction that plagued rock since the 60s/70s up until the early 2000s (with grunge being the exception), but I'm not sure if that's the definite thing pushing me away from it. 

Rap/hip hop has gone to incredible depths over these past few years and has devolved into it's own chasm of sub and microgenres just like metal has. I'd highly recommend you look into tread (my personal favorite), surge, and the more widespread underground movements pushed by SBE/Drain Gang and the whole golden era of 2013-2018 underground (GREY*59, Gothboiclique, Buffet Boys, SESHOLLOWATERBOYZ, Members Only, Goth Money Records) or even the earlier days of SpaceGhostPurrp's Raider Klan. There's been some good stuff coming out this past year such as Ramirez's THA PLAYA$ MANUAL or Bones/Xavier Wulf's BRACE, but for the most part this whole scene has died off a bit as artists like newer small artists like bbno$ and other poppier/more accessible artists have taken away the spotlight.

108 Mics on YouTube has probably the most cohesive video essays on tread and surge so I'd recommend you check those out. He missed the Russian/Ukrainian tread scene which developed around 2017-2019 though it has moved a bit away from the core tread sound similar to how Goth Money Records moved away as well.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 22, 2020)

Masoo2 said:


> Rap/hip hop has gone to incredible depths over these past few years and has devolved into it's own chasm of sub and microgenres just like metal has. I'd highly recommend you look into tread (my personal favorite), surge, and the more widespread underground movements pushed by SBE/Drain Gang and the whole golden era of 2013-2018 underground (GREY*59, Gothboiclique, Buffet Boys, SESHOLLOWATERBOYZ, Members Only, Goth Money Records) or even the earlier days of SpaceGhostPurrp's Raider Klan. There's been some good stuff coming out this past year such as Ramirez's THA PLAYA$ MANUAL or Bones/Xavier Wulf's BRACE, but for the most part this whole scene has died off a bit as artists like newer small artists like bbno$ and other poppier/more accessible artists have taken away the spotlight.
> 
> 108 Mics on YouTube has probably the most cohesive video essays on tread and surge so I'd recommend you check those out. He missed the Russian/Ukrainian tread scene which developed around 2017-2019 though it has moved a bit away from the core tread sound similar to how Goth Money Records moved away as well.


It's been a while since I've read something that I understand none of, so this was refreshing. Queue Principal Skinner "am I out of touch?" meme.


----------



## gunch (Oct 22, 2020)

AlexCorriveau said:


> Everything by August Burns Red. It sounds too nice, even for metalcore. The guitar work is fantastic but the music itself bores me to death. It's my old roommate's favorite band ever. He would put ABR in the car and the music gave him goosebumps. He looked at me when a song ended and was baffled I didn't think it was sick. I like my metal mean and nasty. Sorry Hugo.
> 
> Dying Fetus - Wrong One To Fuck With. Dying Fetus is my favorite band. I don't hate that album at all but I think it is overated. Nowhere near as good as Descend Into Depravity and Reign Supreme.
> 
> Metallica - The Black Album



Panic Amongst the Herd was fairly interesting


----------



## akinari (Oct 23, 2020)

Masoo2 said:


> but for the most part this whole scene has died off a bit as artists like newer small artists like bbno$ and other poppier/more accessible artists have taken away the spotlight.



Ghostemane seems to be doing pretty damn well for himself, and although I admittedly wrote him off as something of a Xavier/Bones clone when he first started releasing music, I can appreciate some of it, including his most recent project, Anti-Icon. I don't think it's the masterpiece some folks are hailing it as, but it's definitely going to expose a decent portion of his fanbase to some sounds and writing styles they may not have looked into before. That's always cool.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 23, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> It's been a while since I've read something that I understand none of, so this was refreshing. Queue Principal Skinner "am I out of touch?" meme.


Trust me it's probably the weirdest genre/subgenre/microgenre I've ever stumbled upon that somehow has an incredibly detailed history to it with all sorts of connections I never would've expected to the rap community or even greater music industry (such as Black Kray and Kane Grocerys being in the Miley Cyrus music video for We Can't Stop). The connections within the rap community run _deep_, everything from Metro Zu and Lil B to Yung Lean and Bladee to Drake and Lil Uzi Vert to Zach Fox/Flying Lotus/Thundercat. Hell, Lil Aaron has wrote for Selena Gomez and Lizzo, though he's not tread really but still in the same kind of scene. That 108 Mics video essay on tread is definitely worth a watch if you're interested in learning about it, it's weird so it might be hard to follow but the description has his recommended tapes on there which I 100% agree with. Some legendary tracks in those tapes (Black Punk Rock, Who Dat, BVNDGXD, WWIII, 4 Bags, etc).



akinari said:


> Ghostemane seems to be doing pretty damn well for himself, and although I admittedly wrote him off as something of a Xavier/Bones clone when he first started releasing music, I can appreciate some of it, including his most recent project, Anti-Icon. I don't think it's the masterpiece some folks are hailing it as, but it's definitely going to expose a decent portion of his fanbase to some sounds and writing styles they may not have looked into before. That's always cool.


It actually really surprised me to see the rise of Ghostemane. I followed him back in the Schemaposse days and thought he was _okay_ in songs like Words You Hear On A Sinking Ship, his early solo tracks to blow up like John Dee and Venom were pretty good, 1000 Rounds with Pouya was great, but his transformation into becoming the new generation Marilyn Manson just didn't settle well with me. That shift towards metal/industrial sounds rather than pure underground rap helped grow him a way I never would've expected, people (especially teenage girls) are eating it up.

He's been in bands before and obviously he's pretty talented and versatile, I'm just not huge on the new style. Guys on here would probably dig or at least appreciate Anti-Icon, but I'm really not liking it that much at all especially to the extent that the community is making it out to be. It's a bit sparse or dull even compared to his older work, which wasn't necessarily complex at all. I think City Morgue, Cameron Azi, $ubjects, and Bones (on his few songs in this style) do a bit of a better job of the trap metal stuff, but in a completely different direction than Ghostemane. Then there's guys like Sematary/Ghost Mountain basically combining Chief Keef, tread, and trap metal into what can only be described as backcountry filth but I absolutely love it haha.

At least the guys from Ghostemane's band are putting in good work with Nedarb, Lil Lotus, Lil Zubin, and Travis Richter (From First to Last, The Human Abstract) in If I Die First.

Other guys though, like $UICIDEBOY$, GBC, Goth Money, Buffet Boys seem to be just taking things back a notch and doing it all for fun. That's what I think will keep this sound alive, doing it for the sake of the music rather than the image and popularity which was pretty apparent in 2017 and 2018. Coldhart/YAWNS seem to be having a blast putting out music they love, Pouya/Boobie Lootaveli/Shakewell/Xavier Wulf all seem to be chilling and putting out fun stuff, Ramirez is taking reign of the new west coast sound, Bones is slowing output to focus on his family, etc...


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 23, 2020)

Van Halen - A Different Kind of Truth. 

It insists upon itself.

The only song I can tolerate is the one everyone hates haha. And most of the solos sound like one-take outtakes from previous songs.


----------



## Nicki (Oct 23, 2020)

Every Periphery album... I respect what they're doing, but I just don't think it's great listening.

Every A7X album... Singer has a terrible voice, guitar playing is sloppy at best.


----------



## fps (Oct 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That was a great single and really the height of the band, to me at least.
> 
> I feel like if you're trying to revive 70's arena rock you gotta bring the goods and they came pretty close at times but were overall forgettable.
> 
> They're competent musicians, and they certainly nailed the themes and aesthetic, but the songs were just "meh" outside of said major single.



Their Christmas song is one of the best of all time!


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Oct 24, 2020)

Was gonna say the newest Tool album, but after about 100 listens it grew on me. 

I’m always meh whenever something is hailed as a return to form. A couple Korn albums ago, everybody was like “It sounds like the first one!!” I listened, and it most certainly did not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2020)

Chris Bowsman said:


> Was gonna say the newest Tool album, but after about 100 listens it grew on me.
> 
> I’m always meh whenever something is hailed as a return to form. A couple Korn albums ago, everybody was like “It sounds like the first one!!” I listened, and it most certainly did not.



I like the new Korn stuff but yeah. Theyre not returns to form.  it's basically Head's solo music with Jon's vocals.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 26, 2020)

Most anything that A7X has released recently. Musically it's not "bad" but I guess I listened to WTF, CoE, and Self-Titled too much. I love those albums.
KSE with Jesse Leach. I don't know why. Maybe it's because my first listen was Howard and I fell in love with him and I'm biased.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 28, 2020)

TheBlackBard said:


> KSE with Jesse Leach. I don't know why. Maybe it's because my first listen was Howard and I fell in love with him and I'm biased.


I feel the same. I like some old KSE with Jesse but think Howard was a way better fit.


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 28, 2020)

Do people actually like Korn, A7X or KSE in the first place?


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 28, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> Do people actually like Korn, A7X or KSE in the first place?



I do. I mean, don't get me wrong, I know that many have an elitist point of view that if it's radio-friendly, it's automatically bad, but I don't know. I just like what I like.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Nov 28, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> Do people actually like Korn, A7X or KSE in the first place?



I think KSE can be ok, I really like some stuff off of their newest album but I wish it would be a lot heavier. They obviously have a lot of talent though and it's just not my thing sometimes. 

I've been an A7X fan since they got me into metal when I was 14 and honestly you gotta be in the mood for it but imo it's fun music and for the time and their audience it goes pretty damn hard sometimes. God Hates Us is a really nasty song still and the Stage is great to sit down and listen to. I think Hail to the King is way too overplayed and not their best work at all even if it is popular and that's where a lot of the dislike for them comes from.


----------



## gnoll (Nov 28, 2020)

TheBlackBard said:


> I do. I mean, don't get me wrong, I know that many have an elitist point of view that if it's radio-friendly, it's automatically bad, but I don't know. I just like what I like.



...

If somebody doesn't like those bands it doesn't HAVE to be because they're an elitist that just dislikes them on principle.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 28, 2020)

gnoll said:


> ...
> 
> If somebody doesn't like those bands it doesn't HAVE to be because they're an elitist that just dislikes them on principle.



Perhaps, but my experience has been that most people don't like them simply because they can't compare to the heaviest thing they listen to or that it's "generic." Myself, I love those bands and stuff like black metal, Swedish death metal, hell even glitch hop, and dream pop stuff. But yeah, I can honestly say that having run into many elitists in the metalhead community, of which there is no shortage, it's not exactly a reach to assume that what I said before could be the case.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2020)

BlackMastodon said:


> I feel the same. I like some old KSE with Jesse but think Howard was a way better fit.



I think it helps that the band reached their songwriting peak with the first 2 Howard albums. The self-titled Howard album blew. The next 2 Jesse albums were better than the self-titled (haven't listened to Atonement), but like I said, Heartache and Daylight was just the band on fucking fire.


----------



## gnoll (Nov 28, 2020)

TheBlackBard said:


> Perhaps, but my experience has been that most people don't like them simply because they can't compare to the heaviest thing they listen to or that it's "generic." Myself, I love those bands and stuff like black metal, Swedish death metal, hell even glitch hop, and dream pop stuff. But yeah, I can honestly say that having run into many elitists in the metalhead community, of which there is no shortage, it's not exactly a reach to assume that what I said before could be the case.



I don't like those bands but I like a lot of stuff that isn't heavy at all.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 28, 2020)

gnoll said:


> I don't like those bands but I like a lot of stuff that isn't heavy at all.



Fair enough. Cheers.


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 28, 2020)

they are pop music run through a 5150, bad autotune vocals and all


----------



## bassisace (Nov 28, 2020)

The latest Plini album. Except the first track that is ok, I really don't like the rest. People are going crazy for it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 28, 2020)

Any album by Motionless In White. I once saw some magazine call one of those albums the best industrial album of the year. I'd never listened to the band so I gave it a try..what the FUCK are they even supposed to be? It's not even industrial.

I get really tired of idiotic girls who thing every skinny drugged out looking white guy with makeup on is the best thing ever...there's a LOT of those in industrial and their fan base consists of those chicks who seemingly want a gay boyfriend...and the music is always horrendous. They even suck live.


----------



## Thorshammer1980 (Nov 28, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> Do people actually like Korn, A7X or KSE in the first place?



My wife does. She listens to Red Hot Chili Peppers too. Drives me nuts. But then again, she's not that excited when I blast Organectomy or Ingested either.


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque (Nov 28, 2020)

I think Machine Head's The Blackening is way overrated. It sounds like generic mid-2000s metalcore. I've personally always hated listening to stuff that starts out real heavy and pummeling and then like half way through the song you've got this totally juxtaposed radio-friendly sung choruses and melodic guitar noodling. Its like the kind of stuff they'd have on as background music at Spencer's Gifts.


----------



## slavboi_delight (Nov 29, 2020)

Everything Polyphia. 
Because it's repetetive and every Instagram guitarist sounds like them. Plus I think it's more about showing off acrobatics than actual music composition.
I never got into that whole tappy-tappy-cleany-thingy anyway. 

And Vitriol 
I can listen to maybe one song, but like people mentioned here before, there is literally no room to breathe.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 29, 2020)

Steve Vai. Dude is obviously talented but his solos just sound like noise and his tone has kinda always sucked. I do like for the love of god, but I don’t like the solo. 

GNR can eat a bag of dicks also.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 29, 2020)

Going old school...

Steely Dan - The Royal Scam. Kid Charlemagne is supposed to be god-tier guitar soloing and I just don't get it.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 29, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> they are pop music run through a 5150, bad autotune vocals and all



And there it is.


And this isn't really an album but King Diamond's music. Not the voice, the music, as in the instruments, specifically the guitars. My friend showed me live videos and... I just don't get it. I know there are bands out there that sort of have that "are you hard rock or are you metal" thing going on, but for me, the guitarists in that band are neither here nor there and the riffs just honestly do nothing for me. They sound like classic rock riffs with a little bit more distortion.


----------



## gnoll (Nov 29, 2020)

TheBlackBard said:


> And there it is.



Lol, he's not wrong though. Thing is, if it sounded like GOOD pop music I'd like it. I like pop music. If it's good. But metalcore is not where to go for good pop music.



TheBlackBard said:


> And this isn't really an album but King Diamond's music. Not the voice, the music, as in the instruments, specifically the guitars. My friend showed me live videos and... I just don't get it. I know there are bands out there that sort of have that "are you hard rock or are you metal" thing going on, but for me, the guitarists in that band are neither here nor there and the riffs just honestly do nothing for me. They sound like classic rock riffs with a little bit more distortion.



Listen to Mercyful Fate first 2 albums. Imo much better riffs than KD.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Nov 29, 2020)

gnoll said:


> Lol, he's not wrong though. Thing is, if it sounded like GOOD pop music I'd like it. I like pop music. If it's good. But metalcore is not where to go for good pop music.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Mercyful Fate first 2 albums. Imo much better riffs than KD.



I don't know, I've never seen a problem with cheesy sap over metalcore riffs, but that's just me.


That part I do know. I may have caused some confusion by using KD as a general term, but MF does have much better riffs, but the stuff I had from that concert video I watched? I just didn't get it.


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 29, 2020)

Abominorg the Grotesque said:


> I think Machine Head's The Blackening is way overrated. It sounds like generic mid-2000s metalcore. I've personally always hated listening to stuff that starts out real heavy and pummeling and then like half way through the song you've got this totally juxtaposed radio-friendly sung choruses and melodic guitar noodling.(snip)



That album, to me, sounds like someone that practices a lot of scales just letting muscle memory make "the metals" happen.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 2, 2020)

slavboi_delight said:


> Everything Polyphia.
> Because it's repetetive and every Instagram guitarist sounds like them. Plus I think it's more about showing off acrobatics than actual music composition.
> I never got into that whole tappy-tappy-cleany-thingy anyway.
> 
> ...




That is what is so great about Vitriol! To me anyway, I thought that was the whole point? I'd say they nailed it. I agree with the first half of your post though!


----------



## coreysMonster (Dec 2, 2020)

Kill 'em All and Ride the Lightning are just as unlistenable as AJFA.


----------



## slavboi_delight (Dec 3, 2020)

DiezelMonster said:


> That is what is so great about Vitriol! To me anyway, I thought that was the whole point? I'd say they nailed it. I agree with the first half of your post though!



Not that i don't like Vitriol, I love the fact that they are straight up in your face.
Plus I like Kyle's approach to none overproduced to the core polished Death Metal! 
But I just sometimes need a quick nap between songs though.


----------



## gnoll (Dec 3, 2020)

coreysMonster said:


> Kill 'em All and Ride the Lightning are just as unlistenable as AJFA.



Right, so not unlistenable at all.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 3, 2020)

I think I posted it in the *favourite albums of 2017 thread but I take it back: Queens of the Stone Age' Villains is a pile of shite, which is especially disappointing after ...Like Clockwork which I loved. I'm no producer, but the mix takes me completely out of it. The opening track should be an absolute banger (and was when I saw them live) but the drums sound like a Play-Mate baby'-first-drumset and it completely and utterly castrates the whole build up of the song into the main groove. It seems like all the good writing was used up by the time they got to Villains and it was such a huge let down. I really tried to love it and could forgive mediocre songs if they come up on shuffle, but I can't even listen to it because of the shitty production.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 4, 2020)

ITT

Trying to be as edgy as possible with your hot takes 

(my attempt)

Audioslave - Always biting my tongue when people are raving. (RATM and SG are 2 of my faves)


----------



## Hoss632 (Dec 4, 2020)

Any Pink Floyd album. And MOST any metal with scream vocals. Just fucking terrible sounding. like 98% of those songs are better without the vocals.


----------



## mmr007 (Dec 8, 2020)

Anything by Nirvana...sorry I love PJ AIC and Soundgarden but I could not stand stand Nirvana and especially Nevermind.

However the album I really can't stand is Back in Black and I am a huge ACDC fan. My first two concerts were ACDC. It is the only band I could be caught listening to growing up. I don't hate the album because I've heard it to death (I have) or because Bon Scott will always be my all time favorite singer (he is)...I just don't like the songs on it. When I was a kid I found I would listen to Hell's Bells and then take the record off whereas with Flick of the Switch and Fly on the Wall I would listen and enjoy the albums in their entirety (although whoever mixed FOTW should be banned from the music business)


----------



## VibTDog (Dec 8, 2020)

Massachusetts metal:
All That Remains
Shadows Fall
Killswitch Engage


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2020)

I am awful at these threads because I usually listen to stuff other people universally hate.

I also tend to gravitate toward one or two releases from more mainstream bands. For example, my friends and even my dad all really liked Pearl Jam. I thought _Ten _was a solid album, but nothing else they released really grabbed me. Another example is how much I loved Incubus when I first heard them on independent radio. I checked out their latest album at the time, _S.C.I.E.N.C.E.,_ and thought it was great, and checked out their older releases and loved some of the songs on those even more. They subsequently broke mainstream and, although they had a decent song here or there, they frankly abandoned everything that defined why I liked them early on.

Getting into metal, Arch Enemy's _Wages of Sin_ was freaking ridiculously good. I bought the follow-up and it was also good, but more a matter of some really good songs along with some decent songs, rather than how _Wages_ was just enthralling start to finish.

I guess where I'd be controversial on this board is where I stand on _Nothing_ by Meshuggah. I loved _Destroy Erase Improve_ and thought the idea of adding the eight string guitars was going to be dynamite for them, and I liked the direction _Chaosphere _went, but then was underwhelmed by the next album, which ended up being their most beloved work by other fans.



mmr007 said:


> Anything by Nirvana...sorry I love PJ AIC and Soundgarden but I could not stand stand Nirvana and especially Nevermind.
> 
> However the album I really can't stand is Back in Black and I am a huge ACDC fan. My first two concerts were ACDC. It is the only band I could be caught listening to growing up. I don't hate the album because I've heard it to death (I have) or because Bon Scott will always be my all time favorite singer (he is)...I just don't like the songs on it. When I was a kid I found I would listen to Hell's Bells and then take the record off whereas with Flick of the Switch and Fly on the Wall I would listen and enjoy the albums in their entirety (although whoever mixed FOTW should be banned from the music business)


_
Fly on the Wall_?! You're literally the first person I've interacted with who has voiced a positive opinion of that album.

I agree about Nirvana, though. The early 90's were my formative years. At the time, I didn't "get it" when it came to Nirvana. I thought there were a lot of cool bands around at the time, and I didn't hate Nirvana, I just didn't understand what made them more special than The Melvins or Butthole Surfers or whatever.


----------



## MFB (Dec 8, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Getting into metal, Arch Enemy's _Wages of Sin_ was freaking ridiculously good. I bought the follow-up and it was also good, but more a matter of some really good songs along with some decent songs, rather than how _Wages_ was just enthralling start to finish.



I didn't realize Wages of Sin was loved, I thought people shit on it because Johann was out and they didn't have "that sound" anymore. It was also my first Arch Enemy release and knowing nothing of the band I thought all previous releases sounded somewhat close, but no, with Johann they really were a quite different sound on _Stigmata/Burning Bridges/_etc... _Wages _just has this really unique atmosphere to the whole album, but it might also be the nostalgia glasses I view it with, but it's very different from their other releases - which I guess you could say for for a majority of them. 

I can't be in an Arch Enemy mood and throw on anything, it would have to be whatever specific album got me in that mood.


----------



## Kaura (Dec 8, 2020)

VibTDog said:


> Massachusetts metal:
> All That Remains
> Shadows Fall
> Killswitch Engage


----------



## MFB (Dec 8, 2020)

He's not entirely wrong, growing up in the Merrimack Valley during the early 00's, the metalcore sound was everywhere and fucking everyone was rocking Killswitch or All That Remains (didn't see much love for Shadows Fall despite their first 2 albums being fucking knockouts). Then you had the second wave of kids trying to be them like Have Heart, Guerilla Biscuits (or maybe it was Gorilla, and the wordplay was made up by me?), and a bunch of others + all your friends making their own bands trying to be _those guys_, and it was fucking annoying. Nobody was trying anything original, just a slew of Drop C and D bands asking everyone to "open this pit up" when there's barely enough of you at the show for a pit, and you aren't willing to damage yourself because you have to play your set after this.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m one of the few on here that hate anything Djent crap. I don’t like Meshuggah, Periphery, so on and so on Etcetera. Hate the guitar tone and Hate the riffs that every single band uses and sounds the same. Hate the thin over mid honky tone that’s tuned lower then a old mans balls. It’s just not my thing as much as I have tried to force myself to like it.


----------



## Kaura (Dec 8, 2020)

MFB said:


> He's not entirely wrong, growing up in the Merrimack Valley during the early 00's, the metalcore sound was everywhere and fucking everyone was rocking Killswitch or All That Remains (didn't see much love for Shadows Fall despite their first 2 albums being fucking knockouts). Then you had the second wave of kids trying to be them like Have Heart, Guerilla Biscuits (or maybe it was Gorilla, and the wordplay was made up by me?), and a bunch of others + all your friends making their own bands trying to be _those guys_, and it was fucking annoying. Nobody was trying anything original, just a slew of Drop C and D bands asking everyone to "open this pit up" when there's barely enough of you at the show for a pit, and you aren't willing to damage yourself because you have to play your set after this.



I guess, it makes sense when you put it that way. Still, I would give anything to go back in time and take part in one of KsE's early shows. 



Dawn of the Shred said:


> I’m one of the few on here that hate anything Djent crap. I don’t like Meshuggah, Periphery, so on and so on Etcetera. Hate the guitar tone and Hate the riffs that every single band uses and sounds the same. Hate the thin over mid honky tone that’s tuned lower then a old mans balls. It’s just not my thing as much as I have tried to force myself to like it.



I feel you. Even though I'm a djent kid by heart, still..

#SCOOPALLTHEMIDS


----------



## VibTDog (Dec 9, 2020)

MFB said:


> He's not entirely wrong, growing up in the Merrimack Valley during the early 00's, the metalcore sound was everywhere and fucking everyone was rocking Killswitch or All That Remains (didn't see much love for Shadows Fall despite their first 2 albums being fucking knockouts). Then you had the second wave of kids trying to be them like Have Heart, Guerilla Biscuits (or maybe it was Gorilla, and the wordplay was made up by me?), and a bunch of others + all your friends making their own bands trying to be _those guys_, and it was fucking annoying. Nobody was trying anything original, just a slew of Drop C and D bands asking everyone to "open this pit up" when there's barely enough of you at the show for a pit, and you aren't willing to damage yourself because you have to play your set after this.



This. Exactly this. Being in a metal band at that time in the area during this era made it all so much worse as well. Around 2005 MA metalcore was branded as the new "Gothenburg". I booked a show with All That Remains in 2003 and Phil was a total rockstar douchebag.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 9, 2020)

JP Universe said:


> ITT
> 
> Trying to be as edgy as possible with your hot takes
> 
> ...


Overrated AF.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hoss632 said:


> Any Pink Floyd album. And MOST any metal with scream vocals. Just fucking terrible sounding. like 98% of those songs are better without the vocals.


Well waters and Gilmour are very different vocals wise. You dislike both?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 9, 2020)

VibTDog said:


> This. Exactly this. Being in a metal band at that time in the area during this era made it all so much worse as well. Around 2005 MA metalcore was branded as the new "Gothenburg". I booked a show with All That Remains in 2003 and Phil was a total rockstar douchebag.


Dude always struck me as a rockstar douchebag so I'm not surprised.


----------



## gunch (Dec 9, 2020)

Melodeath that’s like stringently pop/rock structured isn’t for me, and by extension the American metalcore that was directly incluenced by it.


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 14, 2020)

For years and years, people kept raving about how Frank Black's album "Teenager of the Year" was next-level genius, and as much as I like the Pixies (which is to say, I like them _okay_), I never really bothered giving it a listen. Finally, about a couple of years back, I was in the record store and my friend was all "you gotta get it, you gotta get it", so I picked it up on a whim.

Now, I wouldn't call it abhorrent by any means, but I keep going back to it to see where the genius is, and it alludes me to this day.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 14, 2020)

Everything by periphery aside maybe... 4 songs?


----------

